# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  مـائة قاعـدة فقهـية للحفـظ

## شرياس

*السلام عليكم
سوف أضع بحول الله تعالى وقوته في هذا الموضوع مائة قاعدة فقهية للحفظ وهي مأخوذه من كتاب (( الوجيز في شرح القواعد الفقهية في الشريعة الأسلامية )) للدكتور عبدالكريم زيدان فمن أراد شرح تلك القواعد فعليه بهذا الكتاب فقد عرض الشيخ عبدالكريم زيدان بعد كل قاعدة أصل هذه القاعدة وشرحها وتطبيقاتها وفروع القاعدة إن وجدت ولكن سأكتفي بوضع نص القاعدة كنوع من تيسير حفظها لمن لم يحفظها وتيسير مراجعتها لمن يحفظها وما توفيقي إلابالله العلي العظيم .

القاعدة الأولى :
 الأمور بمقاصدها 

القاعدة الثانية :
 العبرة في العقود للمقاصد والمعاني لا للألفاظ والمباني 

القاعدة الثالثة :
 الأصل في الكلام الحقيقة 

القاعدة الرابعة :
 إذا تعذرت الحقيقة يُصار إلى المجاز 

القاعدة الخامسة :
 إعمال الكلام أولى من إهماله 

القاعدة السادسة :
 لا يُنسب إلى ساكتٍ قول ولكن السكوت في معرض الحاجة بيان 

القاعدة السابعة :
 لاعبرة بالدلالة في مقابلة التصريح  

القاعدة الثامنة :
 ذكر بعض ما لايتجزأ كذكر كله 

القاعدة التاسعة :
 المطلق يجري على إطلاقه ما لم يقم دليل التقييد نصاً أو دلالة 

القاعدة العاشرة :
 لامساغ للإجتهاد في مورد النَّص  

يتبع بإذن الله تعالى*

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

بارك الله فيك يا أخ شرياس .
موضوع مفيد ، واصل وصلك الله بفضله .

----------


## شرياس

*القاعدة الحادية عشرة :
 الإجتهاد لا ينقض بمثله 

القاعدة الثانية عشرة :
 اليقين لايزول بالشك 

القاعدة الثالثة عشرة :
 الأصل براءة الذمة 

القاعدة الرابعة عشرة :
 الأصل بقاء ما كان على ما كان 

القاعدة الخامسة عشرة :
 ما ثبت بزمان يحكم ببقائه ما لم يقم الدليل على خلافه 

القاعدة السادسة عشرة :
 الأصل في الصفات العارضة العدم 

القاعدة السابعة عشرة :
 الأصل إضافة الحادث إلى أقرب أوقاته 

القاعدة الثامنة عشرة :
 القديم يترك على قدمه 

القاعدة التاسعة عشرة :
 الضرر لايكون قديماً 

القاعدة العشرون :
 المشقة تجلب التيسير 

يتبع إن شاءالله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*القاعدة الحادية والعشرون :
 إذا ضاق الأمر اتسع 

القاعدة الثانية والعشرون :
 الضرورات تبيح المحظورات 

القاعدة الثالثة والعشرون :
 الضرورات تقدر بقدرها 

القاعدة الرابعة والعشرون :
 الحاجة تنزل منزلة الضرورة عامة أو خاصة 

القاعدة الخامسة والعشرون :
 ما جاز لعذر بطل بزواله 

القاعدة السادسة والعشرون :
 إذا زال المانع عاد الممنوع 

القاعدة السابعة والعشرون :
 الإضطرار لايبطل حق الغير 

القاعدة الثامنة والعشرون :
 ما حرم أخذه حرم إعطاؤه 

القاعدة التاسعة والعشرون :
 ما حرم فعله حرم طلبه 

القاعدة الثلاثون :
 لاضرر ولا ضرار 

يتبع إن شاءالله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*القاعدة الحادية والثلاثون :
 الضرر يزال 

القاعدة الثانية والثلاثون :
 الضرر لايزال بمثله 

القاعدة الثلاثة والثلاثون :
 الضرر يدفع بقدر الإمكان 

 القاعدة الرابعة والثلاثون :
 يتحمل الضرر الخاص لدفع الضرر العام 

القاعدة الخامسة والثلاثون :
 الضرر الأشد يزال بالضرر الأخف 

 القاعدة السادسة والثلاثون :
 إذا تعارضت مفسدتان روعي أعظمها ضرراً بارتكاب أخفهما 

القاعدة السابعة والثلاثون :
 يُختار أهون الشرين 

القاعدة الثامنة والثلاثون :
 درء المفاسد أولى من جلب المصالح 

 القاعدة التاسعة والثلاثون :
 العادة محكمة 

القاعدة الأربعون :
 لاينكر تغير الأحكام بتغير الأزمان 

يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*القاعدة الحادية والأربعون :
 الممتنع عادة كالممتنع حقيقة 

القاعدة الثانية والأربعون :
 العبرة للغالب الشائع لا للنادر 

القاعدة الثالثة والأربعون :
 إذا تعارض المانع والمقتضي يقدم المانع  

القاعدة الرابعة والأربعون :
 التابع تابع 

القاعدة الخامسة والأربعون :
 التابع لايفرد بالحكم 

القاعدة السادسة والأربعون :
 يقبل قول المترجم مطلقاً 

القاعدة السابعة والأربعون :
 من ملك شيئاً ملك ما هو من ضروراته 

القاعدة الثامنة والأربعون :
 إذا سقط الأصل سقط الفرع 

القاعدة التاسعة والأربعون :
 قد يثبت الفرع مع عدم ثبوت الأصل 

القاعدة الخمسون :
 السَّاقط لايعود كما أن المعدوم لا يعود 

يتبع إن شاءالله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*القاعدة الحادية والخمسون :
 إذا بطل الشيء بطل ما في ضمنه 

القاعدة الثانية والخمسون :
 إذا بطل الأصل يُصار إلى البدل 

القاعدة الثالثة والخمسون :
 التصرف على الرعية منوط بالمصلحة 

القاعدة الرابعة والخمسون :
 الولاية الخاصة أقوى من الولاية العامة 

القاعدة الخامسة والخمسون :
 دليل الشيء في الأمور الباطنة يقوم مقامه 

القاعدة السادسة والخمسون :
 لا عبرة بالظن البيّن خطؤه 

القاعدة السابعة والخمسون :
 لاحجة مع الاحتمال الناشيء عن دليل 

القاعدة الثامنة والخمسون :
 لاعبرة للتوهم 

القاعدة التاسعة والخمسون :
 الثابت بالبرهان كالثابت بالعيان 

القاعدة الستون :
 البينة على المدعي واليمين على من أنكر 

يتبع بحول الله وقوته*

----------


## شرياس

*القاعدة الحادية والستون :
 البينة لإثبات خلاف الظاهر واليمين لإبقاء الأصل 

القاعدة الثانية والستون :
 البينة حجة متعدية والإقرار حجة قاصرة 

القاعدة الثالثة والستون :
 لاحجة مع التناقض , ولكن لايختل معه حكم الحاكم 

القاعدة الرابعة والستون :
 الخراج بالضمان 

القاعدة الخامسة والستون :
 الأجر والضمان لايجتمعان 

القاعدة السادسة والستون :
 الجواز الشرعي ينافي الضمان 

القاعدة السابعة والستون :
 الغرم بالغنم 

القاعدة الثامنة والستون :
 إذا اجتمع المباشر والمتسبب يضاف الحكم إلى المباشر 

القاعدة التاسعة والستون :
 المباشر ضامن وإن لم يتعمد 

القاعدة السبعون :
 المتسبب لايضمن إلا بالتعمد 

يتبع بمشيئة الله عز وجل*

----------


## شرياس

*القاعدة الحادية والسبعون :
 يضاف الفعل إلى الفاعل لا إلى الآمر ما لم يكن مجبراً 

القاعدة الثانية والسبعون :
 لا يجوز لأحد أن يتصرف في ملك الغير بلا إذنه 

القاعدة الثالثة والسبعون :
 الأمر بالتصرف في ملك الغير باطل 

القاعدة الرابعة والسبعون :
 تبدل سبب الملك قائماً مقام تبدل الذات 

القاعدة الخامسة والسبعون :
 جناية العجماء جبار 

القاعدة السادسة والسبعون :
 من استعجل الشيء قبل أوانه عوقب بحرمانه 

القاعدة السابعة والسبعون :
 من سعى في نقض ما تم من جهته فسعيه مردود عليه 

القاعدة الثامنة والسبعون :
 الحدود تُدرأ بالشبهات 

القاعدة التاسعة والسبعون :
 إذا اجتمع الحلال والحرام غلب الحرام 

القاعدة الثمانون :
 الأصل في الإبضاع التحريم 

يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*القاعدة الحادية والثمانون :
 الأصل في الأشياء الإباحة 

القاعدة الثانية والثمانون :
 ما لا يتم الواجب إلا به فهو واجب 

القاعدة الثالثة والثمانون :
 الخروج من الخلاف مستحب 

القاعدة الرابعة والثمانون :
 الميسور لايسقط بالمعسور 

القاعدة الخامسة والثمانون :
 لايجوز لأحد أن يأخذ مال أحد إلا بسبب شرعي 

القاعدة السادسة والثمانون :
 ليس لعرق ظالم حق 

القاعدة السابعة والثمانون :
 على اليد ما أخذت حتى تؤديه 

القاعدة الثامنة والثمانون :
 الإسلام يَجبُّ ما قبله 

القاعدة التاسعة والثمانون :
 الأصل في المضار التحريم 

القاعدة التسعون :
 الإيثار في القََُرَب مكروه وفي غيرها محبوب* 

*يتبع بحول الله وقوته*

----------


## شرياس

*القاعدة الحادية والتسعون :
 إذا اجتمع أمران من جنس واحد ولم يختلف مقصودهما دخل أحدهما في الآخر 

القاعدة الثانية والتسعون :
 يغتفر في البقاء ما لا يغتفر في الإبتداء 

القاعدة الثالثة والتسعون :
 لايتم التبرع إلا بالقبض 

القاعدة الرابعة والتسعون :
 السؤال معاد في الجواب 

القاعدة الخامسة والتسعون :
 الإشارة المعهودة للأخرس كالبيان باللسان 

القاعدة السادسة والتسعون :
 المرء مؤاخذ بإقراره 

القاعدة السابعة والتسعون :
 المواعيد بصور التعليق تكون لازمة 

القاعدة الثامنة التسعون :
 الوصف في الحاضر لغو 

القاعدة التاسعة والتسعون :
 للأكثر حكم الكل 

القاعدة المئة :
 المجهول في الشريعة كالمعدوم والمعجوز عنه* 

*تم بحمدالله تعالى وفضله ومنته فلله الحمد والمنه والفضل العظيم وصلى الله وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه أجمعين .*

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

بارك الله فيك أخانا شرياس .
ومن الكتب النافعة في شرح هذه القواعد أيضًا كتاب ((شرح القواعد الفقهية)) للشيخ أحمد بن محمد الزرقا ، الطبعة الثانية - دار القلم / دمشق ، ومعه مقدمة بقلم الشيخ مصطفى أحمد الزرقا ابن المؤلف .

----------


## شرياس

*هذا شرح للقواعد من كتاب الدكتور عبدالكريم زيدان ( الوجيز في شرح القواعد الفقهية في الشريعة الإسلامية ) وحيث أن الشرح كان مختصراً فرأيت أن أنقله كما ورد وإن شاءالله تعالى يكون بمعدل شرحين أو ثلاثة كل يوم مع تطبيق واحد فقط للقاعدة وكما قيل  قَليلٌ دائِمْ خَيْرٌ مِنْ كَثيرٍ مُنقَطِعْ* 
*
شرح القاعدة الأولى :*  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: * الأمور بمقاصدها*  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
*
المقصود بهذه القاعدة أن الأحكام الشرعية في أمور الناس ومعاملاتهم تتكيف حسب قصودهم - أي نياتهم - من إجرائها , فقد يعمل الإنسان عملاً بقصد معين فيترتب على عمله حكم معين , وقد يعمل نفس العمل بقصد آخر فيترتب على عمله حكم آخر .*
*
من تطبيقات القاعدة الأولى :* لو نصب أو نشر الصياد شبكته فتعلق بها طير , فإن كان قد نشر شبكته لتجفيفها أو لإصلاحها فالصيد - الطير - الذي تعلق بالشبكة لمن سبقت يده إليه , وإن كان قد نصبها للاصطياد فالصيد لصاحبها , وإن أخذه غيره كان غاصباً , وتنطبق عليه أحكام الغصب .*

شرح القاعدة الثانية :  العبرة في العقود للمقاصد والمعاني لا للألفاظ والمباني* 
*

قلنا أن العقود من جملة الأمور التي يباشرها الإنسان , وحيث أن المنظور إليه في ترتيب الأحكام على هذه الأمور هو ما قصدها فاعلها منها , فكذلك الحكم على العقود بمجرد الألفاظ , أي على مطلق المعاني التي تحتملها , وإنما تترتب على المقاصد والمعاني الحقيقية التي يقصدها العاقدان من الألفاظ المستعملة في صيغة العقد , لأن المعنى المقصود من الألفاظ المستعمله هو المعنى الحقيقي المراد , وإن المقاصد هي حقائق العقود وقوامها , وإنما اعتبرت الألفاظ لدلالتها على المقاصد , فإذغ ظهر القصد كان الإعتبار له وتقيد اللفظ به وترتب الحكم بناءً عليه , ولكن لايعني هذا إهمال الألفاظ بالكلية , لأنها قوالب المعاني والمعبرة عنها , فتراعى أولاً المعاني الظاهرة للألفاظ , وإذا تعذر الجمع بينها وبين المعاني التي قصدها العاقدان في عقدهما فإنه يصار إلى المعاني المقصودة ويهمل جانب الألفاظ  من حيث دلالتها على المعاني الظاهرة , ويعرف قصد العاقدين من العبارات الملحقة بصيغة العقد أو من قرينة الحال فهي التي توضح القصد منه , وعلى هذا لابد من مناسبة بين الصيغة والمعنى , حتى يتمكن اعتبار العبارات اللاحقة بصيغة العقد موضحة ومبينة للقصد .* 
*
من تطبيقات القاعدة الثانية :*  *الهبة بشرط العوض بيع* : *فإن قال لآخر وهبتك هذه الفرس بمائة دينار , فقال الآخر قبلت , كان العقد بيعاً , وإن كانت الصيغة بلفظ الهبة .* 
*يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## البريك

> بارك الله فيك أخانا شرياس .
> ومن الكتب النافعة في شرح هذه القواعد أيضًا كتاب ((شرح القواعد الفقهية)) للشيخ أحمد بن محمد الزرقا ، الطبعة الثانية - دار القلم / دمشق ، ومعه مقدمة بقلم الشيخ مصطفى أحمد الزرقا ابن المؤلف .


هل يوجد بصيغة pdf على النت.؟ بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أحمد العراقي

جهد مشكور .
هنا موضوع مهم جدًا حول دراسة القواعد الفقهية ينبغي الإطلاع عليه :

وجهة نظر : القواعد الفقهية ، متى ينبغي أن ندرسها ؟

----------


## ابومحمد البكرى

بارك الله فيك

----------


## شرياس

شرح القاعدة الثالثة :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  الأصل في الكلام الحقيقة  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 

ومعنى القاعدة أن الراجح حمل الكلام على معناه الحقيقي لا المجازي كلما أمكن ذلك , وعلى هذا
الأساس تفسر عقود الناس وتصرفاتهم , فمن قال وقفت داري على أولادي ثم على الفقراء , فإن الوقف ينصرف إلى الأولاد الصلبيين ولا يشمل الأحفاد لأن كلامه ( أولادي ) حقيقة في الأولاد الصلبيين , فما دام للواقف أولاد صلبيون فإن كلمة ( أولادي ) تنصرف إليهم فقط , ولا يدخل معهم أحفاد الواقف إن وجدوا .

من تطبيقات القاعدة : لو قال هذه الدار لزيد كان إقراراً له بالملك , حتى لو قال أردت أنها مسكنه , لم يقبل منه .


شرح القاعدة الرابعة :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  إذا تعذرت الحقيقة يصار إلى المجاز  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 

المقصود بتعذر الحقيقة عدم إمكان حمل الكلام على معناه الحقيقي , وعدم الإمكان هذا لعدم وجود هذه الحقيقة في الخارج - أي في خارج الذهن - فيحمل الكلام على معناه المجازي , كما لو قال وقفت داري هذه على أولادي , ولم يكن عنده أولاد صلبيون وإنما عنده أحفاد كأولاد ابنه , فإن وقفه يحمل عليهم وإن كان لفظ ( أولاده ) يحمل على أولاده الصلبيين على وجه الحقيقة , ويحمل على أحفاده على وجه المجاز , ولكن حمله على الحقيقة غير ممكن لعدم وجود أولاد صلبيين له .

من تطبيقات القاعدة : حمل قول القائل في حلفه  : والله لا أضع قدمي في هذه الدار . 
فهو  يحنث إذا دخل الدار راكباً , ولا يحنث إذا وضع قدمه فيها بدون دخول , لأن المراد من كلامه حسب الإستعمال العرفي وجريان العادة بمثل هذا الكلام هو الدخول إلى الدار وليس مجرد وضع القدم فيه دون دخول .  

يتبع إن شاءالله تعالى

----------


## شرياس

شرح القاعدة الخامسة :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  إعمال الكلام أولى من إهماله  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 

لا يجوز إهمال الكلام واعتباره بدون معنى ما أمكن حمله على معنى حقيقي أو مجازي , وبما أن الأصل في الكلام الحقيقة فما لم يتعذر حمل الكلام على معناه الحقيقي , لايحمل على المجاز , واللفظ المراد إعماله إذا كان مما يحتمل التأسيس والتأكيد فحمله على التأسيس أولى , لأن التأسيس يفيدنا معنى جديداً , لم يتضمنه اللفظ السابق , والتأكيد يفيده إعادة معنى اللفظ السابق .

من تطبيقات القاعدة : لو أقر شخص بأنه مدين لآخر بمائة ريال دون أن يذكر سبب الدين وأعطى للدائن سنداً بذلك , ثم أقر بعد ذلك للشخص نفسه مرة ثانية بأنه مدين له بمائة ريال وأعطاه سنداً بذلك ولم يبين فيه سبب الدين , فإن إقراره الثاني يحمل على التأسيس أي على الإقرار بدين جديد , ولا يحمل على تأكيد دينه الأول الذي أعطاه به سنداً .

شرح القاعدة السادسة :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  لاينسب لساكت قول , ولكن السكوت في معرض الحاجة بيان  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 

هذه القاعدة تنقسم إلى جزئين الأول هو عبارة  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  لا ينسب لساكت قول  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  وهي عبارة الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى ومعناها أنه لايجوز أن يُقَوَّلَ الساكت ما لم يقله , فيُقال أنه قال كذا .
 أما الجزء الثاني من القاعدة وهو عبارة  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  ولكن السكوت في معرض الحاجة بيان  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:   فالمعنى أن السكوت فيما يلزم التكلم به إقرار وبيان .

من تطبيقات الجزء الأول من القاعدة : لو رأى أجنبياً يبيع ماله فسكت لايعد سكوته إجازة أو توكيلا , ولو رأى غيره يتلف ماله فسكت لا يكون إذناً باتلافه .

من تطبيقات الجزء الثاني من القاعدة : سكوت البكر عند استئمار وليها بالزواج يعتبر منها رضاً , وسكوت المالك عند قبض الموهوب له أو المتصدق عليه عليه يعتبر إذاً بالقبض , السكوت في الإجارة قبولٌ ورضا كقوله لساكن داره اسكنها بكذا أجرة وإلا فاخرج منها فسكت وبقي ساكناً لزمه الأجر المسَّمى .

يتبع إن شاءالله تعالى

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة السابعة :  لاعبرة بالدلالة في مقابل التصريح 

المقصود بالدلالة كون الشيء بحال يفيد الغير علماً , والدلالة بهذا المعنى معتبرة , ويترتب عليها الحكم المناسب , ولكن إذا تعارضت الدلالة والتصريح أي القول الصريح أو ما يقوم مقامه , فإن المعتبر والمعول عليه في ترتيب الأحكام هو التصريح لا الدلالة , إذ لا إعتبار لها مع وجود التصريح المخالف لها .

من تطبيقات القاعدة السابعة : إذا وهب شخص شيئاً لآخر وقبضه الموهوب له في مجلس الهبة , كان قبضاً صحيحاً وإن لم يأذن له الواهب في القبض صراحة , لأن إيجاب الواهب إذن منه بالقبض دلالة 1 , وأما لو نهاه عن القبض فلا يصح قبضه لأنه لاعبرة للدلالة في مقابلة التصريح .*

1 يشير المؤلف هنا إلى قاعدة (( لا عبرة للتصريح بعد العمل بالدلالة )) وهي وإن كانت موجودة في كتاب المؤلف إلا إنها غير مصنفه من ضمن المائة قاعدة في الكتاب لذى لم أذكرها هنا .

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الثامنة :  ذكر بعض ما لا يتجزأ كذكر كله 

يمكن إعتبار هذه القاعدة فرعاً أو تطبيقاً لقاعدة  إعمال الكلام أولى من إهماله  لأنه إذا كان الشيء موضوع الكلام غير قابل للتجزئة , يحمل على إرادة كله صيانة لكلام القائل من الإلغاء والإهمال , لأن الأصل في كلام العاقل أنه يريد بكلامه إفادة السامع معنى , فَذِكرُهُ جزءً من شيء غير قابل للتجزئة , يحمل على أنه أراد الشيء كله , ويستأنس لذلك بأن من أساليب اللغة العربية ذكر الجزء وإرادة الكل كما في كفارة الظهار  فتحرير رقبة  وفي كفارة القتل الخطأ  وتحرير رقبة مؤمنة  والمراد بالرقبة : الرقيق ذكراً كان أو أنثى , فجاء التعبير عنه بذكر جزء منه وهو الرقبة .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الثامنة : لو أسقط ولي القتيل نصف القصاص سقط القصاص كله لأن القصاص لا يتجزأ , وكذلك لو عفا عن القاتل أحد أولياء القتيل سقط القصاص وانقلب في حق باقي الورثة ( أولياء القتيل ) إلى الدية .

يتبع بإذن الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة التاسعة :  المطلق يجري على إطلاقه ما لم يقم دليل التقييد نصاً أو دلالة 

المطلق : هو اللفظ الدال على مدلول شائع من جنسه , أو هو اللفظ الدال على فرد أو أفراد غير معينة وبدون أي قيد لفظي مثل رجل ورجال .
والمقيد : هو اللفظ الدال على مدلول شائع في جنسه مع تقييده بوصف من الأوصاف , أو هو ما كان من الألفاظ الدالة على فرد أو أفراد غير معينة مع اقترانه بما يدل تقييده بما اقترن به مثل رجل مصري أو رجل يمني .
وحكم المطلق أنه يجري على إطلاقة فلا يجوز تقييده بأي قيد إلا إذا قام الدليل على تقييده نصاً أو دلالة ويثبت له الحكم بذلك , ولكن إذا قام الدليل على تقييد المطلق اعتُبر القيد وثبت الحكم بهذا القيد .
من النصوص المطلقة والتي لم يقم دليل على تقييد إطلاقها قوله تعالى  والذين يُتوفون منكم ويذرون أزواجاً يتربصن بأنفسهن أربعة أشهرٍ وعشراً  فكلمة  أزواجاً  جاءت مطلقة ولم تقيد فسواء كانت الزوجة مدخولا بها أم لا صغيرةً كانت أو كبيرة لافرق .
ومن النصوص التي قام الدليل فيها على تقييد المطلق قوله تعالى  من بعد وصية ٍ يوصِى بها أو دين  فكلمة  وصيةٍ  مطلقة ولكن قام الدليل على تقيدها بالثلث ودليل التقييد حديث سعد بن أبي وقاص حيث منعه الرسول  بأكثر الثلث فقال  الثلث والثلث كثير 

من تطبيقات القاعدة التاسعة : لو وكل رجلاً بشراء شيء معين ولم يُبين له الثمن , كان للوكيل أن يشتريه بثمن المثل أو بغبنٍ يسير ولكن لايجوز له أن يشتريه بغبن فاحش , وإن فعل وقع الشراء له , وذلك لأن وكالته وإن كانت مطلقة إلا إنها مقيدة دلالة بعدم التجاوز بالغبن الفاحش .*

[SIZE="5"[/SIZE]

----------


## شرياس

*يتبع إن شاءالله تعالى*

----------


## عاطف إبراهيم

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي الفاضل 
سلمت يداك وناظراك وأتم الله عليك هذا العمل المبارك

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة العاشرة :  لا مساغ للإجتهاد في مورد النَّص 

الاجتهاد في اصطلاح الفقهاء بذل غاية الجهد والطاقة لتحصيل الحكم الشرعي من دليله الشرعي 
ومعنى القاعدة أن الاجتهاد يكون في القضايا التي لم يرد في الشريعة الإسلامية نص صريح بحكمها , أما ما ورد النص الصريح بحكمه فلا يجوز الاجتهاد فيه , لأن الغرض من الاجتهاد تحصيل الحكم الشرعي , فإذا كان حاصلاً في النص فلا حاجة للاجتهاد و لأن الاجتهاد إذا أوصلنا إلى ذات الحكم الوارد في النص فالمعول عليه هو النص وما ورد فيه من حكم وليس الاجتهاد , فيكون التحول إلى الاجتهاد من نوع العبث غير المستساغ , والمراد بالنص نصوص القرآن والسنة النبوية المطهرة وما ثبت بالإجماع الشرعي .

من تطبيقات القاعدة العاشرة : ورد النص في تحريم الربا , فلا يجوز الاجتهاد في حله , وورد في النص بأن للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين في الميراث , فلا يجوز الاجتهاد بجعل ميراث الذكر مثل ميراث الأنثى , والنص ورد بالقصاص من القاتل عمداً إذا كان بالغاً عاقلاً , إذا طلب القصاص ولي القتيل فلا مساغ للاجتهاد بعدم وجوب القصاص إذا طلبه ولي القتيل , والنص ورد بتحريم القمار فلا يجوز الاجتهاد بحله بحجة زيادة موارد الدولة المالية , فهذه الاجتهادات التي يريد أصحابها الوصول إلى ما يخالف الأحكام الشرعية التي وردت بها النصوص الشرعية اجتهادات غير مقبولة , لأن مساغ الاجتهاد مقيد بعدم وجود النَّص .*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الحادية عشرة :  الاجتهاد لا ينقض بمثله 

في المسائل الاجتهادية التي يسوغ فيها الاجتهاد , إذا اجتهد فيها المجتهد , وخرج فيها برأى سائغ فلا ينقض - أي يبطل - باجتهاد آخر سائغ مثل الاجتهاد الأول , كما لو حكم حاكم في قضية ؛ باجتهاده بحكم معين , ثم تبدل اجتهاده فيها , فلا يجوز له أن ينقض حكمه الأول ليحكم باجتهاده الثاني ؛ الذي هو مثل الأول من حيث أنه اجتهاد سائغ , كما لا يجوز لحاكم آخر أن ينقض باجتهاده ما حكم به الحاكم الأول باجتهاده , لأنه لا امتياز لاجتهاده على اجتهاد القاضي الأول , ما دام كلاهما من الاجتهادات السائغة المقبولة .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الحادية عشرة : لو حكم الحاكم بشيء ثم تغير اجتهاده لا يُنقَض حكمه الأول , ولكن له أن يحكم في المستقبل باجتهاده الجديد , كما لا يجوز لحاكم آخر أن ينقض حكم الحاكم الأول بحجة مخالفته لرأيه , لأن الاجتهاد لا ينقض بمثله .*

*يتبع بحول الله تعالى*

----------


## عاطف إبراهيم

جزاكم الله خيرا وبحول الله متابعون

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الثانية عشرة :  اليقين لا يزول بالشك  

اليقين لغةً قرار الشيء , واصطلاحاً حصول الجزم بوقوع الشيء أو عدم وقوعه , والشك في اللغة التردد , واصطلاحاً تردد الفعل بين الوقوع وعدمه , ومعنى القاعدة أن الشيء المتيقن لا يزول بالشك الطارىء وإنما يزول بيقين مثله .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الثانية عشرة : من تيقن الطهارة وشك في الحدث فهو متطهر , ومن تيقن الحدث وشك في الطهارة فهو محدث , من أكل آخر الليل وشك في طلوع الفجر صحَّ صومه لأن الأصل بقاء الليل .
يتبع إن شاءالله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الثالثة عشرة :  الأصل براءة الذمة 

 الأصل  هنا يراد به القاعدة الثابتة و  الذمة  وصف شرعي يصير به الإنسان أهلاً لما له وعليه من الحقوق , أي بالذمة تثبت للإنسان ( أهلية الوجوب ) وهي صلاحية الإنسان لأن تثبت له أو عليه الحقوق , وثبوتها بالذمة , والذمة تثبت للإنسان من لحظة ولادته حياً فأساس أهلية الوجوب كون الإنسان حياً , إذ ما من مولود يولد حياً إلا وله ذمة , وعلى أساسها تكون له أهلية وجوب كاملة , والمراد بـ  براءة الذمة  أي خلو الذمة وعدم انشغالها بأي حق للغير , ومعنى القاعدة هو إن القاعدة الثابتة المستمرة هي عدم انشغال ذمة الإنسان بأي حق للغير , أي عدم تحمله بحق للغير حتى يقوم الدليل على خلاف ذلك , لأن كل إنسان يولد وذمته خالية من أي حق للغير , وأن انشغالها يكون بما يصدر عنه بعد ذلك من أقوال و أفعال .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الثالثة عشرة : إذا اختلف المتلف أو الغاصب مع صاحب المال في قيمة المال المتلوف أو المغصوب القول قول المتلف أو الغاصب لأن الأصل البراءة عما زاد وعلى مدعي الزيادة -وهو صاحب المال- إثبات الزيادة .

يتبع بحول الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الرابعة عشر :  الأصل بقاء ما كان على ما كان 

تشير هذه القاعدة إلى ما يعرف بـ ( الاستصحاب ) وهو الحكم ببقاء أمر محقق لم يثبت تغيره , وهو على نوعين :
الأول : إبقاء الشيء في الوقت الحاضر على ما كان عليه في الماضي , إلى أن يقوم الدليل على خلافه
الثاني : اتخاذ الحال الحاضر للشيء دليلاً على أن هذا الحال هو ما كان عليه الشيء في الزمن السابق , ويقال له الاستصحاب المقلوب لأنه عكس الأول .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الرابعة عشر : ادعت المعتدة امتداد الطهر وعدم انقضاء العدة فالقول قولها بيمينها , ولها نفقة العدة لأن الأصل بقاء العدة بعد وجودها .
 لو إدعى المستأجر سقوط الأجرة بزعم أن المأجور غصب منه ففات الانتفاع به , وأنكر المؤجر ذلك , و لا بينة لأحدهما , فانه يحكم الحال الحاضر , فإن كان المأجور في يد الغاصب حين الخصومة فالقول قول المستأجر , وإن لم يكن في يد غاصب فالقول قول المؤجر .

يتبع بحول الله تعالى*

----------


## عاطف إبراهيم

شكر الله لكم وبارك فيكم

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الخامسة عشرة :  ما ثبت بزمان يحكم ببقائه ما لم يقم الدليل على خلافه 

هذه المادة من قبيل العمل بالاستصحاب , فهي متحدة مع المادة  الأصل بقاء ما كان على ما كان  , وعلى هذا : فإذا ثبت بزمان ملك شيء لواحد يحكم ببقاء الملك له , مالم يوجد من يزيله .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الخامسة عشرة : إذا ادعى واحد دَيْناً على التركة , وشهد الشهود بأن للمدعي في ذمة الميت قدر ما ادعى من الدين كفى , ولا حاجة إلى التصريح بكونه باقياً في ذمته إلى مماته .*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة السادسة عشرة :  الأصل في الصفات العارضة العدم 

الصفة العارضة حالة لا تكون موجودة مع الأصل بل حادثة بعده كالربح في شركة المضاربة , والصفة الأصلية حالة توجد مع وجود الأصل كالبكاره في الجارية , فالأصل في الصفات العارضة العدم , أي عدم وجودها , ومن يدعي وجودها فعليه الإثبات , والأصل في الصفات الأصلية الوجود , فمن يدعي عدمها عليه الإثبات .

من تطبيقات القاعدة السادسة عشرة : لو اختلفا في رؤية المبيع , فالقول للمشتري لأن الأصل عدم الرؤية , ولو اختلفا في تغيير المبيع بعد رؤيته فالقول للبائع , لأن الأصل عدم التغيير .*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة السابعة عشرة :  الأصل إضافة الحادث إلى أقرب أوقاته 

يعني أنه إذا وقع اختلاف في زمن حدوث أمر ينسب حدوثه إلى أقرب الأوقات , للحال مالم تثبت نسبته إلى زمن بعيد .
وتعليل ذلك أن الخصمين المختلفين لما اتفقا على حدوث أمر , وادعى احدهما حدوثه في وقت , وادعى الآخر أنه حدث في وقت أبعد من هذا الوقت , فمعنى ذلك أنهما اتفقا على أنه كان موجوداً في الوقت الأقرب , وانفرد أحدهما بالادعاء أنه كان موجوداً قبل هذا الوقت الأقرب , والآخر ينكر هذا الادعاء , والقول للمنكر .

من تطبيقات القاعدة السابعة عشرة : مات مسلم وله زوجة نصرانية فجاءت بعد موته, وقالت أسلمت قبل موته فأنا وارثة منه , وقال الورثة : أسلمت بعد موته فلا ترثين منه لاختلاف دينكما عند موته , فالقول للورثة , والبينة على الزوجة .

يتبع بحول الله تعالى وقوته *

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الثامنة عشرة :  القديم يترك على قدمه 

معنى القاعدة أن المتنازع فيه إذا كان قديماً تراعى فيه حالته التي هو عليها من القديم , فيترك على حالته القديمة بلا زيادة و لانقصان , ولا تغيير ولا تحويل , لأن بقاؤه من القديم على هذه الحالة يغلب على الظن بأنه ما وضع على هذه الصورة وبهذا الحالة إلا بوجه شرعي , ولكن إذا قام الدليل الشرعي على خلاف القديم فالمصير إالى مقتضى الدليل .

من تطبيقات القعدة الثامنة عشرة : لو كان لدارٍ مسيل على دار الجار يجري من مدة لا يدركها الأقران كان ذلك المسيل قديماً , فليس للجار منعه بل يجب ترك القديم على قدمه .
العبرة للقديم في حق المرور وحق المجري وحق المسيل , يعني نترك هذه الأشياء وتبقى على حالها القديم الذي كانت عليه , لأن القديم يبقى على حاله ولا يتغير إلا أن يقوم الدليل على خلافه . 
يتبع بإذن الله تعالى*

----------


## ابن العنبر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزيت خيرا


وليتك ترفقها في ملف لتعم الفائدة

----------


## شرياس

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> جزيت خيرا
> وليتك ترفقها في ملف لتعم الفائدة


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خير أخي ابن العنبر 
هذا الموضوع لله تعالى فمن أراد نشره بأي صورةٍ كانت فليفعل دون حاجة إلى ذكر كلمة ( منقول ) أُنشروا وأجركم على الله سواء بارفاقها بملف أو بأي طريقة أخرى .*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة التاسعة عشرة :  الضرر لا يكون قديماً 

هذه القاعدة تعتبر قيداً للقاعدة السابقة التي تقول  القديم على قدمه  ولهذا قالوا لاعبرة للقديم المخالف للشرع القويم , فلو كان لدار مسيل ماء على الطريق العام ويحصل منه للمارين ضرر فاحش , فلا يُعتبر قِدمه , ويؤمر صاحبه برفعه .

من تطبيقات القاعدة التاسعة عشرة : لو كان لدار مسيل ماء على الطريق العام ويحصل منه للمارين ضرر فاحش فلا يعتبر قِدمهُ ويؤمر صاحبه برفعه 

شرح القاعدة العشرون :  المشقة تجلب التيسير 

القاعدة تعني أن الصعوبة تصير سبباً للتسهيل ويلزم التوسع في وقت الضيق , فإذا صار المكلف أو وجد نفسه في حالة يتحمل فيها عنتاً وصعوبة وعناء غير معتادة إذا قام بما هو مكلف به شرعا , فإن تلك الحالة تصير سبباً شرعياً لتسهيل التكليف عليه على نحو لا يجد في القيام به العناء والصعوبة .

من تطبيقات القاعدة العشرون : المريض لايستطيع الصلاة قائماً , فيصير مرضه سبباً شرعياً للتخفيف عنه بعدم تكليفه بالصلاة قائماً بل بالإذن له والسماح له بأداء الصلاة قاعداً واعتبار صلاته هذه صحيحة ومجزية , كصلاته قائماً في حال صحته .
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الحادية والعشرون :  إذا ضاق الأمر اتسع 

ومعنى هذه القاعدة أنه إذا دعت الضرورة أو المشقة إلا اتساع الأمر فإنه يتسع أي تجوز فيه الرخصة والتسهيل , إلى غاية اندفاع الضرورة والمشقة , فإذا اندفعت الضرورة والمشقة التي دعت إلى اتساع الأمر والأخذ بالرخصة والتخفيف عاد الأمر كما كان عليه وهذا ما قضت به القاعدة الأخرى والتي هي مكملة لهذه القاعدة وهي :  إذا اتسع ضاق  أي إذا اتسع الأمر لضيق فإنه يعود لحاله الأول , إذا زال ما دعى إلى اتساعه .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الحادية والعشرون : من كان ذو عسرة فنظرة إلى ميسرة , فالمدين المعسر الذي لا كفيل له بالمال يرخص له بالتأدية إلى حين الميسرة , والمدين العاجز عن دفع الدين دفعة واحدة يرخص له بتأديته مقسطاً .*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الثانية والعشرون :  الضرورات تبيح المحظورات 

المعنى العام للقاعدة أن حالة الضرورة التي يكون الإنسان فيها تبيح تناول المحرم عليه شرعاً , وفق شروط وقيود سنذكرها1 إذ أن هذه الإباحة التي تجلبها حالة الضرورة ليست على عمومها , ولا على إطلاقها كما سيتبين ذلك إن شاء الله تعالى .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الثانية والعشرون : يسوغ لأولياء الأمور هدم البيوت المجاورة للحريق منعاً لسريانه , كما يسوغ لهم منع المصاب بالأمراض الوبائية من مخالطة الناس خوفاً من سريان المرض إليهم , وجواز أخذ مال الممتنع عن أداء الدين بغير إذنه , أو أخذه وبيعه جبراً عليه تسديداً لدينه .*
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــ
*1**ذكر المؤلف بعض القيود المقيدة لهذه القاعدة مثل عدم جواز قتل النفس ولو أُكره القاتل وعدم جواز الزنا بالمرأة ولو أكره الزاني , وذكر أيضاً تقييد الشافعية لهذه القاعدة بقولهم : (( بشرط عدم نقصانها عنها )) ومرادهم بهذا القيد أن لاتكون مفسدة إباحة المحظورات أعظم من مفسدة حالة الضرورة التي يراد دفعها بفعل المحظور ومثلوا بذلك بقولهم (( كما لو أُكره على القتل أو الزنا , فلا يباح واحد منها بالإكراه , لما فيها من المفسدة التي تقابل حفظ مهجة المكره أو تزيد عليها , وكما لو دُفِنَ بغير تكفين فلا ينبش , فإن مفسدة هتك حرمته أشد من عدم تكفينه الذي قام الستر بالتراب مكانه .*
*يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## علاء المصرى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
موضوع قيّم وممتاز فشكراً لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## ابو عمر الحنبلي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك

----------


## شرياس

*و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته جميعاً*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الثالثة و العشرون :  الضرورات تقدر بقدرها 

هذه القاعدة توضح القاعدة السابقة  الضرورات تبيح المحظورات  وتبين بدقة المقصود منها والمقدار الذي تبيحه الضرورة من المحظورات الشرعية , لأن إباحة المحظورات لمعالجة حالة صعبة للمكلف , لا يمكنه تحملها وتعرض نفسه للهلاك أو عرضه للإنتهاك أو ماله للغصب , وإذا كان الأمر كذلك فلا يجوز أن يباح من المحظور الشرعي إلا المقدار الذي تندفع به حالة الضرورة فقط , دون توسع في استباحة هذا المحظور الشرعي .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الثالثة والعشرون : لو فصد أجنبي إمرأة وجب أن تستر جميع ساعدها , ولا يكشف إلا ما لا بد منه للفصد , وتقبل شهادة النساء في المواضع التي لا يمكن اطلاع الرجال عليها , وذلك للضرورة , ولكن لا تقبل شهادة النساء فقط دون أن يكون معهن أحد من الرجال في المواضع التي يمكن اطلاع الرجال عليها , لأن ما جاز للضرورة يقدر بقدرها .

شرح القاعدة الرابعة والعشرون :  الحاجة تنزل منزلة الضرورة عامة أو خاصة 

الحاجة دون الضرورة , والضرورة هي الحالة الملجئة إلى ما لابد منه من المحظورات الشرعية , أما الحاجة فهي الحالة التي تستدعي تيسيراً أو تسهيلاً لرفع الضيق الذي يجده المكلف , وإن لم يصل إلى الضيق الذي تسببه حالة الضرورة , فهي دون الضرورة من هذه الجهة , وإن الحكم الثابت لأجلها مستمراً , بينما الحكم الثابت للضرورة هو حكم مؤقت , وتنزيل الحاجة منزلة الضرورة في كونها تثبت حكماً , وهذا الحكم يناسب كل منهما , والظاهر أن ما يجوز للحاجة , إنما يجوز فيما ورد فيه نص يجوزه , أو تعامل , أو لم يرد فيه شيء منهما , ولكن لم يرد فيه نص يمنعه بخصوصه , وكان له نظير في الشرع يمكن إلحاقه به وجعل ما ورد فيه نظيره ؛ وارداً فيه .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الرابعة والعشرون : تجويز الإجارة فإنها جُوِّزت بالنص على خلاف القياس للحاجة إليها , وهي حاجة عامة , وتجويز السلم فإنه جُوِّز بالنص على خلاف القياس للحاجة إليه .
تجويزهم استئجار السمسار على أنه له في كل مائة كذا , فإن القياس يمنعه ويستحق أجر المثل , ولكن أجيز للتعامل به .
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## المقدسى

أتمني أن يتم وضع هذا الكتاب بصيغة pdf إن أمكن ..
ومن ثم لي سؤال بخصوص الدكتور / عبد الكريم زيدان ...هل هو من علماء السلف ..؟؟

----------


## شرياس

> أتمني أن يتم وضع هذا الكتاب بصيغة pdf إن أمكن ..
> ومن ثم لي سؤال بخصوص الدكتور / عبد الكريم زيدان ...هل هو من علماء السلف ..؟؟


*تفضل بالدخول* 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=6869

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الخامسة والعشرون :  ما جاز لعذر بطل لزواله 

معنى القاعدة إن المحظور شرعاً إذا أبيح لعذر مشروع كالإكراه بغير حق , وكحالة الضرورة الملجئة إلا فعل المحظور فإن هذه الإباحة للمحظور مقيد وجودها بوجود العذر المبيح ولمدة بقائه , فإذا زال العذر لم يبقى سبب شرعي لبقاء حكم الإباحة للمحظور شرعاً , فتسقط الإباحة ويرجع المحظور إلى حكمه وهو التحريم , فلا يجوز فعله .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الخامسة والعشرون : يبطل جواز التيمم إذا قدر على استعمال الماء , فإذا كان لفقد الماء بطل بالقدرة عليه , وإن كان لمرض بطل ببرئه وإن كان البرد شديد بطل بزواله , ومن جاز له لبس الحرير بسبب جرب أو حكة يجب عليه نزعه إذا زال الجرب و الحكة .
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة السادسة والعشرون :  إذا زال المانع عاد الممنوع 

أفادت هذه القاعدة حكماً عكس ما أفادته القاعدة السابقة  ما جاز لعذر بطل بزواله  .
لأن القاعدة السابقة أفادت حكم ما جاز لسبب ثم زال هذا السبب , وهذه القاعدة التي نتكلم عنها أفادت حكم ما امتنع حصوله لسبب مانع من هذا الحصول ثم زال السبب المانع فإن الممنوع يعود إذا زال المانع من حصوله أو وجوده .
ومعنى هذه القاعدة أنه إذا لم يحصل حكم ما لوجود مانع من حصوله , فإذا زال هذا المانع الذي منع حصول الحكم , حصل وثبت هذا الحكم .

من تطبيقات القاعدة السادسة والعشرون : لو وجد المشتري بما اشتراه عيباً قديماً كان له رده على بائعه , ولكن لو حدث فيه عند المشتري عيب آخر امتنع الرد بسبب العيب الحادث , غير أنه إذا زال العيب الحادث عاد للمشتري حق الرد .
إذا تزوجت المرأة وسقط حقها في الحضانة , فإنها إذا طلقها زوجها طلاقاً بائناً عاد حقها في الحضانة لزوال المانع .
يتبع بحول الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة السابعة والعشرون :  الاضطرار لايبطل حق الغير 

الاضطرار قد يرفع الإثم عن المضطر إذا باشر المحظور شرعاً , كما في أكل المضطر لحم الميتة لدفع الهلاك عن نفسه جوعاً , إلا إن هذا الاضطرار لايبطل حق الآخرين إذا كان من شأن هذا الاضطرار أن يحمل المضطر إلى اتلاف مال الغير , أو أخذه للاستعانة به كطعام يأكله , أو ماء يشربه , أو أداة يستعملها كفرس غيره للهرب بها من عدو ظالم يريد قتله ظلما ً , ففي هذه الأحوال عليه أن يعوض صاحب المال ما أتلفه عيله من مال . 

من تطبيقات القاعدة السابعة والعشرون : لو إضطر إنسان من الجوع فأكل طعام الآخر يضمن قيمته , ولو انتهت مدة الإجارة والزرع لم يحن حصاده بعد , فإنه يبقى إلى حين حصاده في وقته المعتاد , وعليه أجر المثل , لأن إضطرار المستأجر بإبقاء الزرع إلى حين الحصاد في وقته , لايبطل حق المالك في استيفاء أجرة ملكه .
يتبع بإذن الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الثامنة والعشرون :  ما حرم أخذه , حرم إعطاؤه 

إعطاء الحرام للغير أو أخذه من الغير سواءً في الحرمة , لأن المطلوب شرعاً من المسلم إزالة المنكر والفساد والمحرمات , فإذا عجز المسلم عن إزالة هذه المفاسد , فليمتنع عن المساهمة في زيادها والمعاونة على وقوعها , والمعاونة على وقوعها تكون بأخذ الحرام من الغير أو بإعطاء الحرام للغير , مثل هذه المعاونة منهي عنها , لأنها تعاون على الإثم , قال تعالى :  وتعاونوا على البر والتقوى ولا تعاونوا على الإثم والعدوان 

من تطبيقات القاعدة الثامنة والعشرون : لا يجوز أخذ الرشوة ولا يجوز أعطاؤها , جاء في الحديث النبوي الشريف :  لعن الله الراشي والمرتشي  .
وكذلك الربا لا يجوز التعامل به أخذاً وعطاءً جاء في الحديث النبوي الشريف :  لعن الله الربا آكل الربا وموكله  .

شرح القاعدة التاسعة والعشرون :  ما حرم فعله حرم طلبه 

كل شيء حرمت الشريعة الإسلامية فعله لا يجوز للمسلم أن يطلب من الغير أن يفعله , لأن المطلوب من المسلم قمع الفساد من الأرض , ومن أعظم الفساد في الأرض فعل الحرام , ثم أن الحرام منكر , والمطلوب من المسلم إزالة المنكر لا فعله وطلب فعله من الغير .

من تطبيقات القاعدة التاسعة والعشرون : غش الغير , والإعتداء على ماله وعرضه وحقوقه , كل ذلك لا يجوز في شرع الإسلام , فكذلك لا يجوز الطلب من الغير فعله , فكما إن فعل السرقة والقتل ممنوع فإجراء ذلك بواسطة أخرى  - مثل تأجير لص أو قاتل لأداء الجريمة - ممنوع أيضاً .
يتبع بحول الله تعالى وقوته*

----------


## عبدالرحمن الناصر

بارك الله فيك .
ونحن نتابع ، فاستمر حفظك الله .

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الثلاثون :  لا ضرر ولا ضرار 

هذه القاعدة لفظ حديث نبوي شريف , أخرجه الإمام مالك في الموطأ عن عمرو بن يحيى عن أبيه مرسلاً , وأخرجه الحكم في المستدرك والبيهقي والدارقطني , من حديث أبي سعيد الخدري , وأخرجه ابن عباس وعبادة بن الصامت رضي الله عنهم , وهذه القاعدة تشمل على حكمين هما :
الحكم الأول : لاضرر 
أي لايجوز لأحد الإضرار بغيره إبتداءً , لا في نفسه ولا في عرضه ولا في ماله , لأن إلحاق الضرر بالغير ظلم والظلم في الإسلام حرام , والضرر الممنوع إلحاقه بالغير هو الضرر الفاحش مطلقاً , أي حتى لو نشأ من فعل مباح يقوم به الشخص , كمن يحفر في داره بئراً أو بالوعة ملاصقة لجدار جاره , أو يبني جداراً في داره يمنع النور عن جاره بالكلية , فعمله في داره وهو ملكه مباح ولكن إذا تولد منه ضرر فاحش بالغير كجاره مثلاً منع منه , أما إذا تولد عن فعله المباح ضرر يسير غير فاحش فلا مانع منه كما لو بنى في داره جداراً سدَّ نافذةً من نوافذ غرفة من غرف جاره .
الحكم الثاني : ولا ضرار 
أي لايجوز مقابلة الضرر بالضرر , وإنما على المتضرر أن يراجع جهة القضاء للحكم له بالتعويض عن ضرره على الذي ألحق به الضرر , وعلى هذا من أُتلِفَ ماله لا يجوز له إتلاف مال الغير المتلف , وإنما عليه مراجعة القضاء لتعويضه عن الضرر .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الثلاثون : المعروفون بالدعارة والفساد يحبسون ويستدم حبسهم حتى تظهر توبتهم بظهور علاماتها دفعاً لضررهم عن الناس , ليس للمظلوم أن يظلِم غيره لأنه ظُلِم , مثلاً لو أتلف زيد مال عمرو ؛ مقابلة لأنه أتلف ماله كان كلاهما ضامنين .*
*يتبع بإذن الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الحادية والثلاثون :  الضرر يزال 

تعني القاعدة وجوب إزالة الضرر , وإن جاءت العبارة بصيغة الإخبار وإنما وجبت إزالة الضرر , لأن الضرر ظلم وحرام شرعا وما كان هذا شأنه وجب النهي عنه حتى لايقع وجوب رفعه إذا وقع , لأنه ظلم وحرام كما قلت , وبالتالي فهو منكر , وعلى المسلم رفعه وإزالته كما جاءت في ذلك نصوص القرآن والسنة النبوية الشريفة .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الحادية والثلاثون : التفريق القضائي بين الزوجين للضرر , وبيع مال المدين المماطل , ورفع المدبغة التي ينشأها الشخص في داره دفعاً للضرر عن الجيران , وكذلك إزالة البالوعة وطمرها التي أنشأها الشخص في داره ملاصقة لجدار جاره .

شرح القاعدة الثانية والثلاثون :  الضرر لا يزال بمثله 
قلنا أن الضرر يزال لأنه ظلم ومنكر وشر وفساد , ولكن لايجوز أن يزال بإلحاق ضرر مثله بالغير , كما لاتجوز إزالته بإحداث ضرر أكبر منه وإنما تجوز إزالته بضرر دون الضرر المزال , فهذه القاعدة تعتبر قيداً للقاعدة السابقة  الضرر يزال  .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الثانية والثلاثون : إذا تسبب دُكان بتقليل ربح صاحب دكان دكان مجاور أو خسارته لانصراف الناس عن الشراء من الدكان الأول القديم , فلا يجوز إغلاق الدكان الثاني , الجديد لأن الضرر لايزال بمثله , لو حدث في المبيع عيب عند المشتري ثم ظهر  فيه عيب قديم فليس للمشتري أن يرده بالعيب القديم بل له المطالبة بنقصان الثمن فقط , لأن في تجويز الرد إضراراً بالبائع فلا يجوز رفع الضرر عن المشتري بإضرار البائع وإنما للمشتري الرجوع على البائع بنقصان الثمن , لأن الضرر يزال بقدر الإمكان .
يتبع بحول الله تعالى وقوته*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الثالثة والثلاثون :  الضرر يدفع بقدر الإمكان 

المطلوب إزالة الضرر بالكلية , وهذا ما تشير إليه القاعدة  الضرر يزال  فإن لم يتيسر دفعه وإزالته بالكلية فيزال بقدر ما يمكن لأن هذا خير من تركه كما هو مع إمكان تقليله وعلى هذا كان للمشتري الرجوع على البائع بنقصان الثمن إذا وجد في المبيع عيباً قديماً وامتنع الرد لحدوث عيب جديد في البيع , وكذلك إذا امتنع صاحب السفل من تعميره ليبني عليه صاحب العلو بناءه فإن صاحب السفل لا يجبر على البناء , ولكن لصاحب العلو أن ينفق على بناء السفل ويرجع على صاحبه بما أنفق إذا كان ذلك بإذن الحاكم .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الثالثة والثلاثون : رؤية المحل الذي هو مقر النساء كصحن الدار والمطبخ والبئر يعد ضرراً فاحشاً , فإذا أحدث رجل في داره شباكاً أو بناءً جديداً وجعل له شباكاً مطلاً على المحل الذي هو مقر لنساء جاره سواء كان ملاصقاً أو بينهما طريق فاصل فإنه يؤمر برفع الضرر ويجبر على رفعه بصورة تمنع وقوع النظر إما ببناء حائط , أو وضع طبلة , لكن لا يجبر على سد الشباك بالكلية .  

شرح القاعدة الرابعة والثلاثون :  يتحمل الضرر الخاص لدفع الضرر العام 

الضرر العام يصيب عموم الناس فلا اختصاص لأحد بهذا الضرر إذ الكل معرضون له , أما الضرر الخاص فهو الذي يصيب فرداً معيناً , أو فئة قليلة من الناس , ولهذا كان هذا الضرر دون الضرر العام ولهذا يُدفع الضرر العام , وإن استلزم دفعه إيقاع ضرر خاص , فيُتحمل وقوع هذا الضرر الخاص لغرض دفع أو منع الضرر العام .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الرابعة والثلاثون : جواز الرمي إلى كفار تترسوا بأسرى المسلمين , هدم الجدار المائل إلى الطريق العام , منع المفتي الماجن , والطيبب الجاهل , جواز الحجر على السفيه , جواز التسعير عند تعدي أرباب الطعام في بيعه بغبن فاحش , بيع طعام المحتكر جبراً عليه عند الحاجة وامتناعه من البيع بثمن المثل دفعاً للضرر العام .
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الخامسة والثلاثون :  الضرر الأشد يزال بالضرر الأخف 

قلنا أن الضرر لايزال بمثله , ومعنى ذلك أنه يزال بما هو أقل ضرراً فيُتحمل الضرر الأقل لدفع الضرر الأعظم , لعدم المماثلة بين الضررين , وعدم مماثلة الضررين إما لكون أحدهما ضرراً خاصاً , وضرر الآخر عاماً , فيدفع أحد الضرر العام بتحمل الضرر الخاص , وهذا مابيناه في شرح القاعدة السابقة , وإما أن تكون عدم المماثلة لعظم أحدهما على الآخر وشدته في نفسه وضآلة الضرر الآخر وخفته في نفسه وهذا ما تناولته هذه القاعدة فيدفع الضرر الأشد بتحمل الضرر الأخف . 

من تطبيقات القاعدة الخامسة والثلاثون : لو غصب خشبة وأدخلها في بنائه , فإن كانت قيمة البناء أكثر ملكها صاحب البناء بقيمتها , وإن كانت قيمتها أكثر من قيمة البناء لم ينقطع حق المالك عنها , لو ابتلعت دجاجة لؤلؤة , ينظر إلى أكثرها قيمة , فيضمن صاحب القيمة الأكثر قيمة الأقل قيمة .
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة السادسة والثلاثون :  إذا تعارضت مفسدتان روعي أعظمهما ضرراً بارتكاب أخفهما 

قال بعضهم هذه القاعدة هي عين القاعدة السابقة في الحقيقة , واختلف العنوان فقط , ولكن ذهب بعض آخر إلى أنه يمكن القول بتخصيص الأولى بما إذا كان الضرر الأشد واقعاً , وأمكن ازالته بايقاع الأخف كما في الأمثلة التي ذكرناها للقاعدة السابقة , وتخصيص هذه القاعدة بما إذا تعارض الضرران , ولم يقع أحدهما بعد , وهذا التوجيه , أحسن من القول الأول الذي يعني تكرار القاعدة , لأن التأسيس أولى من التأكيد كلما أمكن ذلك وإلى هذا التخصيص يشير التعبير بكلمة  يزال  في القاعدة السابقة , وبكلمة  تعارضت  في هذه القاعدة .

من تطبيقات القاعدة السادسة والثلاثون : تجويز أخذ الأجرة على ما دعت إليه الضرورة من الطاعات كالأذان والإمامه وتعليم القرآن والفقة , تجويز السكوت على المنكر إذا كان يترتب على إنكاره ضرر أعظم من ضرر المنكر , جواز طاعة الأمير الجائر إذا كان يترتب على الخروج عليه شر أعظم , إذا إختبأ عنده معصوم الدم فراراً من ظالم يريد قتله ظلماً , فإذا سأله الظالم عنه فنفى وجوده عنده أو علم بمكانه جاز له الكذب ولو فيه مفسدة بل يجب عليه الكذب لأن مفسده قتل بريء أعظم من مفسدة الكذب في هذا المقام .
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## عبدالرحمن الناصر

استمر الله يحفظك .

----------


## عبدالرحمن الناصر

تأخرت علينا أخي الكريم ..
عسى المانع خير ؟؟

----------


## ناصر السوهاجي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة السابعة والثلاثون :  يختار أهون الشرين 

هذه القاعدة بمعنى القاعدة السابقة , والأصل في هذه القاعدة والتي قبلها أن من ابتلي ببليتين وهما متساويتان يأخذ بأيهما شاء , وإن اختلفتا يختار أهونهما , لأن مباشرة الحرام لاتجوز إلا للضرورة , ولا ضرورة في حق الزيادة .

من تطبيقات القاعدة السابعة والثلاثون : لو هُدِّد بالقتل إن لم يلقِ نفسه بالنار أو من الجبل وكان الإلقاء بحيث لا ينجو منه ولكن فيه نوع خفة , فله الخيار إن شاء فعل ذلك و وإن شاء لم يفعل وصبر حتى يُقتل ( عند أبي حنيفة رحمه الله ) وهذا في حال تساوي الشرين .
لو أحاط الكفار بالمسلمين ولم يقدروا على دفعهم جاز دفع المال إليهم ليتركوهم وكذا إستنقاذ أسرى المسلمين بالمال إذا لم يمكن بغيره لأن دفع المال أهون الضررين .

شرح القاعدة الثامنة والثلاثون :  درء المفاسد أولى من جلب المصالح 

إذا تعارضت مفسدة ومصلحة قُدِّم دفع المفسدة غالباً لأن إعتناء الشرع بالمنهيات بتركها أشد من إعتناءه بالمأمورات , ولذى قال   إذا أمرتكم بشيء فأتوا منه ما استطعتم , وإذا نهيتكم عن شيء فاجتنبوه 

من تطبيقات القاعدة الثامنة والثلاثون : منها يمنع الشخص من التصرف في ملكه إذا كان تصرفه يضر بجاره ضرراً فاحشاً لأن درء المفاسد عن جاره أولى من جلب المنافع لنفسه , ومنها الحجر على السفيه , ومنها ليس للإنسان أن يفتح كوة تشرف على مقر نساء جاره بل يكلف أن يتخذ فيها ما يقطع النظر .*

----------


## شرياس

*نأسف للتأخير وسنواصل بحول الله تعالى ومشيئته*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة التاسعة والثلاثون :  العادة محكمة 

العادة هي تكرار الشيء ومعاودته حتى يتقرر في النفوس ويكون مقبولاً عندها ومعنى القاعدة إن العادة عامة كانت أو خاصة تُجعل حكماً لإثبات حكم شرعي , والعرف بمعنى العادة , وإنما تُجعل العادة حكماً لإثبات حكم شرعي إذا لم يرد نص بذلك الحكم المراد إثباته , فإذا ورد النص وجب العمل به ولا يجوز ترك النص والعمل بالعادة بدلاً عنه , والأصل في هذه القاعدة ما روي عن عبدالله بن مسعود ررر  ما رآه المسلمون حسناً فهو عند الله حسن  وهذا الأثر وإن كان موقوفاً على ابن مسعود إلا أنه له حكم المرفوع لأنه لا مدخل للرأي فيه 

من تطبيقات القاعدة التاسعة والثلاثون : إن ألفاظ الواقفين تفسَّر حسب عاداتهم , ومنها من دفع ثوبه إلى من يخيطه أو يغسله , أو ركب سفينة وصاحبها معروف بأخذ الأجرة , وكذا الخياط والغسال إذا كانا معروفين بأخذ الأجرة  استحق هؤلاء الأجرة بحكم العرف , ومنها كل ما جرى العرف على اعتباره من مشتملات المبيع فإنه يدخل في البيع من غير ذِكر كالحديقة المحيطة بالدار تدخل في عقد البيع معه بلا ذكر لعرف الناس بذلك .
يتبع بحول الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الأربعون :  لا ينكر تغير الأحكام بتغير الأزمان 

الأحكام المبينة على العرف والعادة لا على النص و الدليل تتبدل مع تبدل الأعراف والعوائد التي بنيت عليها , لأنه بتغير الزمان تتغير احتياجات الناس , وبناء على هذا التغيير تتغير أعرافهم وعاداتهم , وبتغيرها تتغير الأحكام المبنية عليها , وأما الأحكام المستندة إلى أدلة شرعية , ولم تبن على عرف وعادة فإنها لاتتغير كوجوب القصاص على القاتل العمد .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الأربعون : سقوط خيار الرؤية برؤية حُجرة من حُجَر الدار في الزمن القديم لجريان عرف الناس على هذا النمط من البناء , فقد أفتى فقهاؤنا القدامى رحمهم الله تعالى بسقوط خيار الرؤية برؤية حجرة واحدة من حجر الدار , ولكن تغير عرف الناس وعاداتهم في بناء الدور ومشملاته فأفتى الفقهاء بعدم سقوط خيار الرؤية برؤية حجرة واحدة بل لابد من رؤية جميع حُجر الدار ومشتملاته .

شرح القاعدة الحادية والأربعون :  الممتنع عادة كالممتنع حقيقة 

الإمتناع إما حقيقي وإما عادي , فالأول إمتناع الشيء ضرورة لمخالفته للعقل كإقراره لمن هو أكبر منه سناً أنه ابنه , أما الثاني فهو إمتناع الشيء عادة فقط , وكلاهما سواء لاتسمع الدعوى به ولا تقام البينة عليه .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الحادية والأربعون : لو ادعى رجل معروف بالفقر بمبلغ جسيم على رجل معروف بالغنى المفرط بأنه أقرضه إياه دفعة واحدة حال كونه لم يرث ولم يصب مالاً بوجه آخر فلا تسمع دعواه لأنها مما يمتع عادة , فهي كالممتنع حقيقة .
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## عبدالرحمن الناصر

بارك الله فيك ..

وبانتظار بقية الشرح .

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل واصل

----------


## شرياس

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*أسف على التأخير والحمدلله أن المنتدى عاد بعد أن انقطع وإن شاء الله تعالى نواصل ما تبقى*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الثانية والأربعون :  العبرة للغالب الشائع لا للنادر 

الأمر الشائع هو الأمر الذي أصبح معلوماً للناس وذائعاً بينهم , والنادر هو القليل الحدوث , فالمعول عليه والمنظور إليه في ترتيب الأحكام هو الأمر الشائع لا الأمر النادر .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الثانية والأربعون : الحكم بالبلوغ من له من العمر خمس عشرة سنة لأنه هو العمر الشائع للبلوغ , وإذا كان البعض لا يبلغ إلا في السابعة عشرة أو الثامنة عشرة إلا أنه نادر وقليل فلا يعول عليه , وكذلك الحكم ببلوغ سبع سنين لإنتهاء مدة حضانة الصبي وتسع سنين لحضانة البنت مبني على الشائع المتعارف من أن الصبي إذا بلغ السابعة يستغني عن من يعينه في لباسه وأكله ونحو ذلك وإن البنت تحتاج إلى البقاء عند أمها إلى سن التاسعة من عمرها لتتعلم شيئاً من شؤون الإناث .

شرح القاعدة الثالثة والأربعون :  إذا تعارض المانع والمقتضي يقدم المانع 

يعني إذا وجد ما يستدعي ويقتضي وجود شيء , ووجد نهيٌ ما يمنع وجود هذا الشيء , فالحكم الأخذ بالمانع , فلا نحكم بوجود الشيء ترجيحاً وتقديماً للمانع . 
وقد يكون أساس هذه القاعدة أو مستندها ما جاء في الحديث النبوي الشريف :  ما نهيتكم عنه فاجتنبوه وما أمرتكم به فأتوا منه ما استطعتم  إذ في هذا الحديث إشارة إلى أن اعتناء الشارع بالمنهيات أشد من اعتنائه بالمأمورات .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الثالثة والأربعون : ليس للراهن أن يبيع المال المرهون عند دائنه من آخر , لأن كون الرهن ملكه يقتضي نفوذ البيع , وتعلق حق المرتهن بالرهن مانع من نفوذ البيع في الحال , فيقدم المانع بجعل البيع موقوفاً على إجازة المرتهن .

يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الرابعة والأربعون :  التابع تابع 

أي إن التابع للشيء في الوجود تابع له في الحكم , وقد نصّت إحدى مواد مجلة الأحكام العدلية على التالي : التابع تابع إذا بيع الحيوان في بطنه جنين دخل الجنين في البيع تبعاً .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الرابعة والأربعون : إذا باع أرضاً دخل فيها البناء والأرض المغروسة لتبقى مستمرة فيها , ومنها زوائد المرهون والمغصوب تابعة لهما في الوجود فتكون تابعة لهما في الحكم ولهذا فهي ملك للراهن والمغصوب منه .

شرح القاعدة الخامسة والأربعون :  التابع لا يفرد بالحكم 

هذه القاعدة في معنى القاعدة السابقة , فالتابع الذي وجوده تبع لغيره وبالتالي لا استقلال له في وجوده , لا يفرد في الحكم دون متبوعه , فالجنين الذي في بطن الحيوان لا يباع منفرداً عن أمه .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الخامسة والأربعون : حقوق الارتفاق1 مثل حق الشرب وحق المرور لا يجوز بيعها منفردة , ومنها لا يجوز بيع الجنين في بطن أمه منفرداً , ومثل الجنين في عدم بيعه منفرداً وهو في بطن أمه , كل ما كان اتصاله خلقة كاللبن في الضرع والصوف على ظهر الخروف والجلد على الحيوان .

شرح القاعدة السادسة والأربعون :  يقبل قول المترجم مطلقاً  

يقبل قول المترجم في الدعاوي والبينات وما يتعلق بها ( مطلقاً ) أي في أي نوع كان منها ولو في الحدود والقصاص , ويكفي أن يكون المترجم واحداً ويشترط فيه أن يكون بصيراً عادلاً عارفاً باللغتين , المترجم عنها والمترجم بها , ويشترط أن يكون القاضي غير عارف بلغة الخصوم , وقال الحنابلة لا تقبل الترجمة إلى من عدليين وبهذا قال الشافعي وعن أحمد رواية أخرى أنها تقبل من واحد وتجوز ترجمة المرأة العدل عند الحاجة .

من تطبيقات القاعدة السادسة والأربعون : 2* 
*
1 حقوق الارتفاق : كل ما ثبت لعقار ما على عقار من الأمور المنتفع بها , مما يقبل الإشتراك , مثل نوبة الإنتفاع بالماء لسقيا الزرع والحيوانات ومثل حق المرور والمسيل , ومثل حق الجزء الأعلى من البناء الذي يتكون من بناءين .
2 لم يذكر المؤلف أمثلة من تطبيقات القاعدة السادسة والأربعون , وربما كان ذلك لشدَّة وضوح القاعدة .*
*
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## عبدالرحمن الناصر

يُــرفع رفع الله قدر الكاتب ..

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة السابعة والأربعون :  من ملك شيئاً ملك ما هو من ضروراته 

من ملك شيئاً ملك ما هو من لوازمه , وما لا يستغنى عنه لإمكان الإستفادة من الشيء المملوك .


من تطبيقات القاعدة السابعة والأربعون : إذا اشترى قفلاً دخل فيه مفتاحها , ولو اشترى بقرة لحلبها دخل رضيعها في البيع وإن لم يذكر , كما جاء في المادة 231 من مجلة الأحكام العدلية ونصها [ ما كان في حكم جزءٍ من أجزاء المبيع أي لا يقبل الإنفكاك عن المبيع نظراً إلى الغرض من الشراء يدخل في البيع بدون ذكر مثال : إذا بيع قفل دخل مفتاحه , وإذا اشتريت بقرة حلوب لأجل اللبن يدخل فلوها الرضيع في البيع بدون ذكر ] .

شرح القاعدة الثامنة والأربعون :  إذا سقط الأصل سقط الفرع 

يراد بالفرع ما ليس له وجود مستقل بنفسه وإنما وجوده بغيره , الذي يعتبر هذا الغير أصل له  , فإذا سقط الأصل سقط فرعه .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الثامنة والأربعون : لو أن الدائن أبرأ الأصيل ( المدين ) بريء الكفيل أيضاً , وإذا مات الموكل أو جن جنوناً مطبقاً سقطت وكالة الوكيل إذا لم يتعلق بها حق الغير . 
يتبع بحول الله تعالى وقوته*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة التاسعة والأربعون :  قد يثبت الفرع مع عدم ثبوت الأصل 

هذه القاعدة استثناء من القاعدة السابقة , حيث يثبت الفرع بالرغم من سقوط الأصل أو عدم ثبوته .

من تطبيقات القاعدة التاسعة والأربعون : لو قال شخص : [ لزيد على عمرو ألف دينار , وأنا ضامن ] فأنكر عمرو الدين لزم القائل وهو الكفيل ما ضَمِنَه إذا ادعى زيد بالمبلغ الذي ذكره هذا الشخص وأقرَّبه , لأن المرء مؤاخذ بإقراره , فهنا لم يثبت الأصل ومع عدم ثبوته ثبت الفرع وهو كفالة الكفيل وثبوت الدين في ذمته .
لو ادعى الزوج الخلع فأنكرته الزوجة بانت - أي وقعت الفرقة بينهما - ولم يثبت المال - بدل الخلع - الذي هو الأصل في الخلع , ومع عدم ثبوته ثبت الفرع وهو وقع البينونة بينهما .
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الخمسون :  السَّاقط لا يعود كما أن المعدوم لا يعود 

ما كان قابلاً للسقوط من الحقوق إذا سقط فلن يرجع لأنه صار كأنه لم يوجد فصار كالمعدوم , والمعدوم لا يمكن أن يكون له وجود وحكم . 

من تطبيقات القاعدة الخمسون : إذا كان لشخص حق المرور في أرض الغير فأسقط حق مروره أو أذن لصاحب الأرض أن يبني في محل مروره سقط حق المرور ولا تسمع دعواه بعد ذلك . لو أبرأ الدائن مدينه من الدين الذي عليه سقط الدين ولا تسمع دعواه بعد ذلك . من له حق الشفعة أو خيار الشرط أو العيب أو حق القصاص إذا أسقطه سقط , ومتى سقط شيء من ذلك لا يعود .

شرح القاعدة الحادية والخمسون :  إذا بطل الشيء بطل ما في ضمنه 

وقد يعبر عن هذه القاعدة بقولنا : (( إذا بطل المتضمِّن بطل المتضمَّن ))1 , والمعنى إذا كان في تصرف ما عدة فقرات ثبت حكمها بثوب حكم التصرف الذي تضمنها , فإن حكمها يبطل إذا بطل حكم التصرف الذي تضمنها .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الحادية والخمسون : إذا فسد الصلح أو البيع بطل ما في ضمنها من الإقرار و الإبرار بين المتعاقدين . لو قال لرجل بعتك دمي بألف , فقتله وجب القصاص لأن الإذن بالقتل نشأ عن بيع دمه وهو باطل فبطل الإذن الذي في ضمنه . *  

1قال المؤلف : ويخرج عن هذه القاعدة مسائل منها لو صالح الشفيع عن حق شفعته بمال لم يصح , وكان صلحه مسقطاً لحق شفعته من إن المتضمن للإسقاط هو الصلح , وقد بطل ولم يبطل ما في ضمنه .
*يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الثانية والخمسون :  إذا بطل الأصل يُصار إلى البدل 

يراد بالأصل هنا ما يجب أداؤه , ومعنى الأداء تسليم عين الواجب , ويكون في حقوق الله تعالى كالصلاة على وقتها , ويكون الأداء أيضاً في حقوق العباد كرد المغصوب دون نقصان , وتسليم عين المبيع إلى المشتري , ومعنى القاعدة :  إذا بطل الأصل  : بأن صار متعذراً  يُصار إلى البدل  , أما مادام الأصل ممكناً فلا يُصار إلى البدل , وعلى هذا يجب رد عين المغصوب إذا كان قائماً في يد الغاصب لأنه تسليم عين الواجب ولأنه رد صورة ومعنى , وتسليم البدل رد المعنى فقط , والبدل خلف عن الأصل , وهو واجب , والخلف لا يُصار إليه إلا عند العجز عن الأصل وعلى هذا إذا تعذر رد عين المغصوب , وهو الأصل , بأن كان هالكاً أو مستهلكاً فيجب حيئذ رد بدله من مثل أو قيمة .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الثانية والخمسون : لو اشترط أن تكون الإجارة لشهر واحد فقط وكان قد مضى بعض الشهر يعتبر الشهر ثلاثين يوماً , لأنه إذا تعذر ايفاء الشهر بالأهلة التي هي الأصل يصير إلا ايفائه بدله الذي هو الأيام . 
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى *

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الثالثة والخمسون :  التصرف على الرعية منوط بالمصلحة 

لما كان لإمام المسلمين ولاية نظارة على عموم الرعية في الأمور العامة كان تصرفه على الرعية منوط بالمصلحة العامة ولهذا يجب أن تكون أوامره وأوامر أولي الأمر والنهي موافقة لمصالح الرعية , لأن السلطان إنما أعطي السلطة لمصلحة العباد , صيانة دماؤهم وأعراضهم وأموالهم والرعية هم من كانوا تحت من ولاه الشرع رعياتهم والولاية عليهم , فيدخل في مفهوم الراعي , السلطان والقاضي , وسائر ولاة الأمور من العمال والموظفين وكل من له ولاية على غيره , فمن يلي من أمور الناس شيئاً فعليه أن يتصرف التصرف الذي يحقق المصلحة لهم , لأنه ما ولي عليهم وما أعطي السلطة في حدود ولاية إلا لخدمة من هم تحت ولايته وإقامة العدل فيهم وتحقيق المصلحة والخير لهم , وعلى هذا فإن نفاذ تصرفات ولي الأمر - السلطان ومن هم دونه من ولاة الأمر - لا تنفذ شرعاً إلا إذا كان المراد منها تحقيق المصلحة للناس , وقال الفقيه ابن نجيم : إذا كان فعل الإمام مبنياً على المصلحة فيما يتعلق بالأمور العامة لم ينفذ أمره شرعاً إلا إذا وافقه , فإن خالفه لم ينفذ .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الثالثة والخمسون : لايجوز لولي الأمر أن يعين في الوظائف العامة إلا الكفؤ الأمين , لا يجوز لولي الأمر السماح بشيء من المفاسد والمحرمات الشرعية كدور الفسق والدعارة والقمار والخمور ولو بحجة جباية الضرائب , لا يصح للسلطان أن يعفو عن قاتل من لا ولي له وإنما له القصاص والعفو عن الدية , لأنه نصب ناظراً لمصالح الرعية وليس من النظر لمستحق القصاص العفو عن القاتل العمد .
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## ساعي

أكمل ... جزاك الله خيراًُ

----------


## عبدالرحمن الناصر

أكمل أخي الكريم ، لا هِنت .

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الرابعة والخمسون :  الولاية الخاصة أقوى من الولاية العامة 

الولاية هي نفوذ التصرف على الغير , وإنما كانت الولاية الخاصة أقوى من الولاية العامة : لأن كل ما كان أقل اشتراكاً كان أقوى تأثيراً وامتلاكاً أي تمكناً , أو كلما كانت الولاية المرتبطة بشيء أخص من فوقها بسبب ارتباطها به وحده كانت أقوى تأثيراً في ذلك الشيء مما فوقها في العموم , ولهذا لا يتصرف القاضي مع وجود الولي الخاص وثبوت أهليته .
والمراد بالولاية العامة , هي ولاية الإمام الأعظم (( الخليفة )) ونوابه : القاضي و أمير البلد , أما الخاصة فهي التي تكون للشخص على مال الغير ونفسه , أو على أحدهما , مثل ولاية الأب على نفس ولده الصغير وماله , وولاية العصبات على النفس فقط , والولاية على المال فقط مثل ولاية متولي الوقف على مال الوقف وولاية الوصي على مال الصغير , ومثل ولاية الوكيل على ما وكل فيه من مال موكله .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الرابعة والخمسون : إن القاضي لا يزوج اليتيم واليتيمة إلا عند عدم ولي لهما في النكاح . للولي الخاص استيفاء القصاص والصلح على مال والعفو مجاناً , والإمام لايملك العفو . لو كان للصغير وصي وللوقف متولي فلا يجوز للقاضي أن يتصرف في مالهما ولاينفذ تصرفه فيه ولو كان الوصي أو المتولي قد عينا من قبله .

شرح القاعدة الخامسة والخمسون :  دليل الشيء في الأمور الباطنة يقوم مقامه 

إن الأحكام الشرعية التي بنيت على علل وأوصاف خفية يعسر الإطلاع عليها ربط الشرع هذه الأحكام بأشياء ظاهرة يدل على وجودها وجود تلك العلل والأوصاف التي هي مناط هذه الأحكام أي عللها الحقيقية كالقصاص في القتل العمد بني على ( العمدية ) وهي علة القصاص في القتل العمد , ولكنها لما كانت شيئاً خفياً يعسر الإطلاع عليه , فقد ربط الشارع وجوب القصاص بالآلية التي استخدمها القاتل , فإن كانت الآلة من شأنها إحداث الوفاة كان استعمالها من قبل الجاني دليلاً على قصده إزهاق روح المجني عليه وبالتالي يتحقق القتل العمد فيجب القصاص على القاتل .
وهكذا الأحكام الشرعية الأخرى إذا كانت عللها التي بنيت عليها خفية لايمكن الإطلاع عليها , فإن هذه الأحكام ربطت بأشياء ظاهرة يدل على وجودها على وجود علل هذه الأحكام , ومعنى ذلك كله أنه كما جاء في آخر المادة 68 من مجلة  الأحكام العدلية : يعني أنه يحكم بالظاهر فيما يتعذر الإطلاع عليه , باعتبار أن هذا الظاهر يدل على الباطن الذي يتعذر الإطلاع عليه وهو علة الحكم .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الخامسة والخمسون : الرضا بالعيب القديم فيما اشتراه المشتري مسقط لخيار العيب , ولما كان الرضا أمراً باطناً خفياً أقام الشرع مقامه شيئاً ظاهرياً يدل عليه وربط به الحكم الشرعي وهو سقوط خيار العيب كما لو تصرف فيه تصرف المالك كاستعماله وايجاره ومداواته , وهذا ما نصت عليه المادة 344 من المجلة ونصها : بعد اطلاع المشتري على عيب في المبيع إذا تصرف فيه تصرف الملاك سقط خياره , مثلاً لو عرض المشتري المبيع للبيع بعد اطلاعه على عيب قديم فيه كان عرض المبيع للبيع رضا بالعيب فلا يرده بعد ذلك . اقامة الخلوة الصحيحة بالزوجة مقام الوطء في إلزام الزوج كل المهر لأن الوطء من الأمور الخفية , والخلوة الصحيحة دليل عليه فأقيمت مقامه .
يتبع بحول الله تعالى وقوته *

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة السادسة والخمسون :  لا عبرة بالظن البيِّن خطؤه 

لا يعول على الظن الظاهر الواضح خطؤه , ولا يكترث به بل يعتبر كأن لم يكن ويبطل الحكم الذي بُنِي عليه .

من تطبيقات القاعدة السادسة والخمسون : لو أقر بطلاق زوجته ظاناً وقوع الطلاق بناءً على إفتاء المفتي فتبيَّن عدم وقوعه لم يقع . لو ظن أن عليه ديناً فظهر خلافه رجع بما أدى . لو أتلف مال غيره يظنه ماله ضمن . قول الفقهاء المشهور : كل من دفع ما ليس بواجب عليه على ظن وجوبه فلو استرداده قائماً أو استرداد مثله أو قيمته إن كان هالكاً كما لو دفع الأصيل الدين بعد أن دفعه وكيله أو كفيله وهو لا يعلم , فإنه يسترده .
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة السابعة والخمسون :  لا حجة مع الاحتمال الناشيء عن دليل 

ليس من البرهان المقبول ولا الاحتجاج المسموع الذي تثبت به الحقوق والادعاءات , إذا تطرق إلى هذا البرهان أو الاحتجاج احتمال وجود ما ينقضه أو يناقضه أو يضعفه إذا كان هذا الاحتمال ناشيء عن دليل مقبول لكونه دليلاً قطعياً أو ظنياً معتبراً شرعاً , فإن عري  الاحتمال عن مثل هذا الدليل كان مجرد وهو وتوهم ولا عبرة في الوهم والتوهم كما جاء في القاعدة الأخرى .

من تطبيقات القاعدة السابعة والخمسون : لو أقر رجل لأحد ورثته بدين فإن كان في مرض موته لايصح ما لم يصدقه أحد الورثه وذلك لأن احتمال كون المريض قصد بهذا الاقرار حرمان سائر الورثة مستنداً إلى دليل وقوعه في المرض وأما إذا كان اقراره في حال الصحة جاز , لأنه إذا كان من المحتمل أن الموروث أراد حرمان سائر الورثة فذلك احتمال مجرد , ونوع من التوهم , فلا يمنع الاقرار في حال صحته . 
لو باع الوكيل بالشراء مال موكله , أو اشترى الوكيل بالبيع مال موكله لنفسه لا يصح فيهما - أي في البيع والشراء - , وكذلك لو باع الوكيل بالبيع مال موكله ولو بثمن المثل ممن لاتقبل شهادتهم له كأبويه وأولادة وزوجته بدون تفويض من الموكل , وكل ذلك لتمكن التهمة في فعل الوكيل وقيام الدليل على ذلك الاحتمال وهو المحاباة لنفسه أو لمن لا تقبل شهادته له .
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى *

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

واصل ربي يحفظك

----------


## عبدالرحمن الناصر

بارك الله فيك ..

استمر ..

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الثامنة والخمسون :  لا عبرة للتوهم 

الأحكام لا تبنى على الشك , فإنها لا تبنى على الوهم أولى , لأن الوهم أدنى رتبة من الشك , لأنه لا أساس له أصلاً وإنما هو مجرد وارد في الذهن من خاطر بشأن وجود شيء أو عدمه , فإذا ورد هذا الوهم على شيء ثابت شرعاً فلا يجوز الإلتفات إلى هذا الوهم الطارىء بل يجب طرحه والأخذ بما هو ثابت شرعاً . 

من تطبيقات القاعدة الثامنة والخمسون : لو أحدث رجل في داره شباكاً أعلى من قامة الإنسان فليس لجاره أن يمنعه عن ذلك أو يطلب سده لتوهمه أنه ربما يضع سلماً وينظر إلى مقر نسائه .
إذا جرح شخص آخر ثم شفي المجروح من جرحه تماماً وعاش مدة ثم توفي , فادعى ورثته بأنه من الجائز أن يكون والدهم مات بتأثير الجرح فلا تسمع دعواهم , لأن ادعائهم من قبيل التوهم فلا اعتبار له ولا التفات إليه .
لو أثبت الورثة إرثهم بشهود قالوا : [ لا نعلم له وارثاً غيرهم ] يقضي لهم ولا عبرة باحتمال ظهور وارث آخر يزاحمهم , لأنه موهوم .
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة التاسعة والخمسون :  الثابت بالبرهان كالثابت بالعيان 

المراد بالبرهان ما يثبت به الشيء أو الدعوى شرعاً وان كان اصطلاح الفقهاء في المراد بالبرهان أنه البينة الشخصية أي الشهادة العادلة , فالثابت بدليل الشرعي كالثابت بالدليل بالمشاهدة الحسية , فكما أن الشيء المشاهد بحاسة البصر يعتبر ثابتاً ثبوتاً لا يسع الإنسان مخالفته ولا إنكاره فكذلك الحال بالنسبة لما هو ثابت أو يثبت بالبينة الشخصية العادلة وبسائر الأدلة الشرعية التي تثبت بها الدعاوى والحقوق .

من تطبيقات القاعدة التاسعة والخمسون : إذا ثبت الدين للمدعي به بالبينة العادلة أو ثبت بها التصرف من بيع أو كفالة أو غيرها فإنه يحكم بموجب ما ثبت بهذه البينة كما لو ثبتت هذه التصرفات بالمشاهدة الفعلية الحسية .
إن المدعي عليه يلزم بإقراره إذا أقر لدى الحاكم , كذلك إذا ثبت قبلاً أنه أقر بالمدعي به واتضح ذلك بالبينة العادلة أو بسند فيه توقيع أو ختم خاليين من التزوير فيلزم حينئذٍ بهذا الإقرار .
يتبع بحول الله تعالى*

----------


## ابو القعقاع

واصل أخي نفع الله بك

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الستون :  البينة على المدعي واليمين على من أنكر 

( البينة ) في اصطلاح الفقهاء إذا أطلقوها فإنهم يريدون بها الشهادة باعتبار أنها أظهر من غيرها في إظهار الحق وإثباته , والحق أن البينة هي كل ما يبين الحق ويظهره , فلا يقتصر مفهومه على الشهادة , وهذا المعنى الواسع للبينة هو ما نريده ونفسر القاعدة في ضوئه .
فالمدعي هو المكلف بإقامة الدليل الذي يثبت به ادعاءه , والحكمة في إيجاب إقامة البينة على المدعي دون المدعي عليه أن جانب المدعي ضعيف لأن دعواه خلاف الظاهر بينما جانب المدعي عليه قوي لأنه يتمسك بأصل هو   الأصل براءة الذمة  , أي خلوها من أي حق للغير لأنه هكذا ولد , وعلى من يدعي خلاف ذلك فعليه الإثبات , ولقوة جانب المدعي عليه اكتفى منه بالحلف عند عجز المدعي إثبات ما يدعيه من حق , وإنكار المدعي عليه الحق المدعى به , فكان من الحكمة والعدل تكليف المدعي بإقامة الحجة القوية وهي ( البينة ) لأنها إذا كانت  الشهادة , لا يجلب أصحابها - وهم الشهود العدول المقبولة شهادتهم - لأنفسهم نفعاً , ولا يدفعون عن أنفسهم ضرراً بشهادتهم  فيقوى بها جانب المدعي  .
وكذلك يقوى جانبه بأي نوع من أنواع البينة التي تثبت بها الحقوق , أما المدعي عليه فقد اكتفى منه عند إنكاره ادعاء المدعي وعجزه عن إثبات دعواه , حلف اليمين وهو حجة ضعيفة لأن الحالف بيمينه يجلب لنفسه نفعاً ويدفع عنها ضرراً , فيقوى بذلك جانبه القوي أكثر من السابق .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الستون : 1*

1 لم يضع المؤلف تطبيقات على القاعدة الستون , وربما يكون ذلك بسبب الإسهاب في الشرح أو لعدم الحاجة والله أعلم .
*يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الحادية والستون :  البينة لإثبات خلاف الظاهر واليمين لإبقاء الأصل 

المراد بالظاهر الأصل , فالبينة تقام لإثبات خلاف هذا الأصل .
أما اليمين فقد شرعت لإبقاء الأصل على ما كان عليه من عدم أو وجود فإذا تمسك أحد المتخاصمين بما هو الأصل وعجز الآخر عن إقامة البينة على ما ادعاه من خلاف هذا الأصل يكون القول قول من يتمسك بالأصل بيمينه .
وذلك لأن الذي يدعي خلاف الظاهر لا يصدق بدون بينة تشهد له , وأما الذي يتمسك بالظاهر فإنما يتمسك بأصل مشهود له بالإعتبار فيصدق بيمينه لإبقاء هذا الأصل , مثلا لو ادعى ديناً على آخر وجب عليه إثباته بالبينة لأنه يدعي بخلاف الظاهر أي بخلاف  الأصل براءة الذمة  , وأما المدعي عليه المنكر فإنه يتمسك بهذا الأصل فالظاهر يشهد له فيصدق يمينه لإبقاء هذا الأصل  الأصل براءة الذمة  .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الحادية والستون : إذا ادعى أحدهما الطوع في العقود والإقرار وادعى الآخر الإكراه , فالبينة على مدعي الإكراه , لأن الأصل الطوع , فإدعاء الإكراه ادعاء بما يخالف الظاهر , ولا يمين على مدعي الطوع لإبقاء هذا الظاهر - الأصل - وهو الطوع لأنه هو الأصل في العقود والإقرار . 
إذا ادعت المرأة عدم وصول النفقة والكسوة المقررتين لها في مدة مديدة فالقول قولها , لأن الأصل بقاؤها في ذمته , كالمديون إذا دفع الدين وأنكر الدائن فإن القول للدائن .
يتبع بحول الله تعالى وقوته*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الثانية والستون :  البينة حجة متعدية والإقرار حجة قاصرة 

أي إن الإقرار حجة على المقر فقط فلا يسري حكمه إلى غيره , أما البينة فهي حجة على من قامت عليه وعلى غيره أيضاً , وإنما كان الإقرار حجة على نفس المقر فقط لأن كونه حجة يبتني على زعمه , وزعمه ليس حجة على غيره . 1

من تطبيقات القاعدة الثانية والستون : لو اشترى شيئاً فاستحقه منه غيره بالحكم الشرعي , فإن كان استحقه بإقرار المشتري فليس للمشتري الرجوع على بائعه بالثمن لأن إقراره لا يسري على البائع , ولكن لو استحقه بالبينة رجع على بائعه بالثمن لأن حكمها - البينة - سري عليه أيضاً .
لو أقر الراهن بالمرهون لرجل فلا ينفذ إقراره على المرتهن بل لا بد للمقر له من إقامة البينة بوجه الراهن والمرتهن .*

*1 ذكر المؤلف أن هناك مستثنيات من القاعدة ومنها : لو أقر المؤجر بدين لا وفاء له إلا من ثمن العين المؤجرة فللدائن أن يبيعها وإن تضرر المستأجر بفسخ الإجارة .
من كان مؤجراً نفسه من الغير فأقر لآخر بدين فإنه يحبس , وإن تضرر المستأجر .**
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## ابو القعقاع

واصل أخي شوقتنا جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ساعي

واصل .... بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الثالثة والستون :  لا حجة مع التناقض , ولكن لا يختل معه حكم الحاكم 

جاء في المادة 80 من المجلة التي وردت القاعدة فيها ما يبين المقصود من هذه القاعدة , فقد نصت المادة 80 المشار إليها  لاحجة مع التناقض , لكن لا يختل معه حكم الحاكم  , فلو رجع الشاهدان عن شهادتهما لا تبقى شهادتهما حجة , أما لوكان القاضي قد حكم بما شهدا به أولاً لا ينقض ذلك الحكم , وإنما يلزم الشاهدين ضمان المحكوم به .
ومن الواضح أن رجوع الشاهدين عن شهادتهما يفقدها حجيتها واعتبارها لوضوح التناقض فيها ولكن إذا ارتبط بها حكم الحاكم , فالحكم يمضي استقراراً للأحكام ولكن يحمل الشاهدان مسؤولية رجوعهما عن شهادتهما سواء كانت مسؤوليتها مالية لما سبباه من ضرر للمحكوم عليه , أو مسؤولية جزائية إذا أقرا بأن شهادتهما كانت شهادة زور فرجعا عنها .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الثالثة والستون : 1*

1 لم يذكر المؤلف تطبيقات على القاعدة , وربما إكتفى بما هو في الشرح والله أعلم .
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الرابعة والستون :  الخراج بالضمان 

قال الزركشي في معنى هذه القاعدة , التي هي حديث نبوي شريف كما قلناه 1 : ما خرج من الشيء من عين ومنفعته وغلة , فهي للمشتري عوض ما كان عليه من ضمان الملك , فإنه لو تلف المبيع كان من ضمانه , فالغلة له ليكون الغنم في مقابلة الغرم .
وخلاصة معنى هذه القاعدة : إن الشيء الذي مؤنته على إنسان وإذا تلف يكون تلفه عائداً عليه , يقال لذلك الشيء إنه في ضمانه وبمقابلة هذا تكون منافعه خاصة به , سواء إنتفع به لنفسه أو تناولها بغلتها .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الرابعة والستون :
أولاً : ما جاء في المادة 85 من مجلة الأحكام العدلية :  الخراج بالضمان  يعني من يضمن شيئاً لو تلف ينتفع به في مقابلة الضمان , مثلاً لو رد المشتري حيواناً بخيار العيب وكان قد استعمله مدة لا تلزمه أُجرته لأنه لو كان قد تلف في يده قبل الرد لكان من ماله أي إن خسارته كانت راجعة عليه .
ثانياً : إن الزيادة المنفصلة غير المتولدة من الأصل كالكسب والغلة لا تمنع الرد بالعيب , وتسلم للمشتري ولا يضر حصولها له مجاناً لأنها لم تكن جزءاً من المبيع فلم يملكها بالثمن وإنما ملكها بالضمان .*

1 ذكر المؤلف أصل هذه القاعدة وهو حديث نبوي شريف أخرجه ابن ماجه في باب التجارات , عن عائشة رضي الله عنها , ولفظه : أن رجلاً اشترى عبداً فاستغله ثم وجد به عيباً فرده فقال : يارسول الله إنه قد استغل غلامي , فقال رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  الخراج بالضمان  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  سنن ابن ماجه , ج3 , ص753 , رقم الحديث : 2243 .
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الخامسة والستون :  الأجر والضمان لا يجتمعان 

الأجر بدل المنفعة , والضمان , المراد بضمان الشيء إعطاء مثله إن كان مثلياً , وقيمته إن كان قيماً , ومعنى القاعدة : إن ما يجب فيه ضمان لا تجب أجرة , لأن في الضمان معنى التمليك , فالضامن كالمالك , والمالك لا يدفع أجرة عما يملكه , فكذا الضامن , وعلى هذا من استأجر شيئاً ثم أتلفه بتعدٍ منه أو تقصير ضمن ما أتلفه بالمثل أو بالقيمة ولا أجرة عليه .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الخامسة والستون : جاء في المادة 546 من مجلة الأحكام العدلية : لو اشتريت دابة الى محل معين فليس للمستأجر أن يذهب بتلك الدابة إلى محل آخر , فإن ذهب وتلفت الدابة يضمن .
ولا أجر عليه سواء هلكت الدابة أو سلمت أما في الصورة الأولى أي هلاك الدابة , فلأن الأجر والضمان لا يجتمعان وأما في الصورة الثانية - أي عدم هلاكها - فإنه استوفى منفعة بدون عقد وهي غير المنفعة المعقود عليها فكان غاصباً ومنافع المغصوب غير مضمونة إلا إذا كان وقفاً أو مال يتيم أو معداً للاستغلال .
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى 
*

----------


## ابو القعقاع

ذهب الكثيرأستمرفنحن في أنتظارك جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة السادسة والستون :  الجواز الشرعي ينافي الضمان 

أي ما جاز فعله أو تركه شرعاً لا يتحمل صاحبه المسؤولية عما صدر عنه , فلا يتحمل مثلاً تعويض ما أصاب الغير من ضرر نتيجة فعله أو تركه ما دام الشرع قد أذن له بهذا الفعل أو الترك .

من تطبيقات القاعدة السادسة والستون : ما جاء في المادة 91 من مجلة الأحكام العدلية : الجواز الشرعي ينافي الضمان فلو حفر إنسان في ملكه بئراً فوقع فيه حيوان رجل , وهلك لايضمن حافر البئر شيئاً .
ما جاء في المادة 795 من المجلة : يرد المستودع الوديعة ويسلمها بذاته أو على يد أمينة , وإذا أرسلها أو ردها بواسطة أمينة فهلك أو ضاعت قبل وصولها للمودع بلا تعد ولا تقصير فلا ضمان .
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

> ذهب الكثير أستمرفنحن في أنتظارك جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما


*جزاكم الله خيراً أخي على الدعاء وإن شاء الله تعالى سوف تتسارع وتيرة النسخ بلا إنقطاع*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة السابعة والستون :  الغرم بالغنم 

جاء معنى القاعدة في المادة 87 من مجلة الأحكام العدلية ونصها : الغرم بالغنم يعني أن من ينال نفع شيء يتحمل ضرره .
وهذه القاعدة أفادت عكس ما أفادته قاعدة  الخراج بالضمان  فإن من يحصل على منافع شيء يتحمل تكاليفه ومؤونة مستلزمات بقائه .

من تطبيقات القاعدة السابعة والستون : 
المادة 1318 من مجلة الأحكام العدلية : إذا حصل للحائط المشترك بين جاريين وهن وخيف سقوطه وطلب أحدهما نقضه وامتنع الآخر فيجبر على النقض والهدم بالإشتراك .
المادة 1322 : كري النهر المملوك المشترك على أصحابه أي على من له حق الشرب لايشاركهم في مؤونة الكري والإصلاح أصحاب حق الشفعة .

ومن تطبيقات القاعدة أيضاً ؛ أن الشركاء في شركة الأموال يتحملون الخسارة والربح بنسبة حصصهم في مال الشركة , ويتحمل الشركاء في العقار المشترك نفقات ترميمه بنسبة حصصهم فيه كما يقتسمون غلته بنسبة حصصهم فيه , وأجور تسجيل بيع العقار في دائرة التسجيل العقاري يتحملها المشتري , لأنه هو الذي ينتفع بهذا التسجيل فيتحمل نفقاته , ونفقة العارية على المستعير لأن منفعتها له , وكذا تعمير منزل الوقف المشروط للسكن لا يلزم غلة الوقف بل يلزم من له السكن لأن منفعة السكن لهم فيتحملون تعميره , والظاهر أنهم يتحملون الترميمات التي يحتاجها المنزل من حين إلى آخر , وليس المقصود بناء أو إعادة بناء منزل الوقف .
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## أسماء

> *جزاكم الله خيراً أخي على الدعاء وإن شاء الله تعالى سوف تتسارع وتيرة النسخ بلا إنقطاع*


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
بارك الله فيك أستاذ و في جهدك القيم جعله ربي في ميزان حسناتك 
و حبذا لو يكون المواصل أيضا مع موضوع http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=12692
و إني لك من الشاكرين

----------


## شرياس

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> بارك الله فيك أستاذ و في جهدك القيم جعله ربي في ميزان حسناتك 
> و حبذا لو يكون المواصل أيضا مع موضوع http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=12692
> و إني لك من الشاكرين


*إن شاء الله بعد الإنتهاء من هذا الموضوع حتى لايتشتت الجهد المتواضع وبارك الله فيكم*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الثامنة والستون :  إذا اجتمع المباشر والمتسبب يضاف الحكم إلى المباشر  1

إذا اجتمع المباشر للفعل , أي الفاعل له بالذات , والمتسبب له أي المفضي والموصل إلى وقوعه يضاف الحكم إلى المباشر , لأن الفاعل هو العلة المؤثرة , والأصل في الأحكام أن تضاف إلى عللها المؤثرة لا أسبابها الموصلة لأن تلك أقوى وأقرب , إذا المتسبب هو الذي تخلل بين فعله والأثر المترتب عليه - من تلف أو غيره - فعل فاعل مختار فكان أقرب لإضافة الحكم إليه من المتسبب .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الثامنة والستون : إذا اجتمع المباشر والمتسبب يضاف الحكم إلى المباشر , مثلاً لو حفر بئراً في الطريق العام فألقى رجلٌ حيوان آخر في تلك البئر .
وكذلك إذا حفر بئراً في طريق العامة فألقى نفسه في البئر لا ضمان على الحافر .
وكذا لو فتح باب غيره فدخل آخر وسرق البيت فالضمان على السَّارق لأنه مباشر لا على فاتح الباب لأنه متسبب .*

1 ذكر المؤلف استثناء من القاعدة : لو دلَّ المودع السارق على الوديعة فإنه يضمن لتركه الحفظ .
*يتبع بحول الله تعالى وقوته*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة التاسعة والستون :  المباشر ضامن وإن لم يتعمد 

جاء في المادة 887 من المجلة : الإتلاف مباشرة هو إتلاف الشيء بالذات من غير أن يتخلل بين فعل المباشر والتلف فعل آخر .
فالمباشر هو الذي يلي الفعل بنفسه , فإنه يضمن الضرر الذي يتولد عن فعله سواء كان عن قصد منه أو لم يكن , كمن رمى صيداً بسهم فأصاب إنسان معصوم الدم فقتله فإنه يضمن ديته , وإنما كان الحكم كما ذكرنا لأن الخطأ يرفع عنه إثم مباشرة الإتلاف ولا يرفع عنه ضمان ما أتلفه بعد أن كان مباشراً للإتلاف , ولأن المباشرة علة صالحة وسبب مستقل للإتلاف فلا يصح عدم التعمد سبباً مسقطاً للحكم .

من تطبيقات القاعدة التاسعة والستون : إذا أتلف واحد مال غيره الذي في يده أو في يد أمينة قصداً أو من غير قصد يضمن .
إذا زلق واحد فسقط فأتلف مال آخر ضمنه , ولو كان زلق رغماً عنه لأن الإتلاف هنا حدث بفعله المباشر , والمباشر ضامن وإن لم يتعمد .
لو أتلف واحد مال غيره على ظن منه أنه ماله يضمن ... , لأن الجهل وإن أعفاه من الإثم لا يعفيه من الضمان لأنه حق العبد فلا يتوقف على عمده وقصده
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة السَّبعون :  المتسبب لا يضمن إلا بالتعمد 

المتسبب هو من يسبب تلف الشيء بعمله أمراً يفضي إلى إتلافه , فهو لا يضمن إلا إذا كان متعمداً .
وقد عرّفت المادة 888 من المجلة الإتلاف بقولها : الإتلاف تسبباً هو التسبب في تلف شيء , يعني أن يحدث في شيء ما يفضي عادة إلى تلف شيء آخر ويقال لفاعله متسبب , فإن من قطع حبل قنديل معلق يكون سبباً مفضياً لسقوطه على الأرض وانكساره , ويكون حينئذ قد أتلف الحبل مباشرة وكسر القنديل تسبباً , وكذلك إذا شق واحد ظرفاً فيه سمن وتلف ذلك السمن يكون قد أتلف الظرف مباشرة والسمن تسبباً .

من تطبيقات القاعدة السَّبعون : 

أولاً : نصت المادة 923 من مجلة الأحكام العدلية : لو جفلت دابة واحد من الآخر وفرت فضاعة لا يلزم الضمان , أما إذا أجفلها قصداً فإنه يضمن , وكذا لو جفلت الدابة من صوت البندقية التي رماها الصياد قصداً للصيد فوقعت وتلفت أو انكسر أحد أعضائها لا يلزم الضمان , وأما إذا كان الصياد قد رمى البندقية قاصداً إجفالها فإنه يضمن .

ثانياً : نصت المادة 922 : لو أتلف مال آخر أو نقص قيمته تسبباً يعني لو فعل ما كان سبباً مفضياً إلى تلف مال أو نقصان قيمته كان ضامناً .. وكذا لو سد واحد ماء أرض لآخر أو ماء روضته ويبست مزوعاته ومغروساته وتلفت , أو أفاض الماء بزيادة ففرغت المزروعات , وتلفت كان ضامناً , وكذا لو فتح واحد باب اصطبل لآخر وفرت حيواناته وضاعت أو فتح باب قفصه وفر الطير الذي كان فيه فإنه يضمن .
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## أسماء

> *إن شاء الله بعد الإنتهاء من هذا الموضوع حتى لايتشتت الجهد المتواضع وبارك الله فيكم*


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

بارك الله فيك و في جهدك القيم جعله ربي في ميزان حسناتكم 
كان الله في عونك

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الحادية والسبعون :  يضاف الفعل إلى الفاعل لا إلى الآمر ما لم يكن مجبراً 1

يضاف الفعل إلى الفاعل أي ينسب حكمه إلى الفاعل لأن الشرع يبحث عن أفعال المكلفين من حيث ما يثبت لها من أحكام لا من حيث ذواتها , لأن الفاعل هو العلة للفعل , و لا ينسب الفعل إلى الآمر به , لأن الأمر بالتصرف في ملك الغير باطل , ومتى بطل الأمر لم يضمن الآمر , ولأن الأمر من الآمر قد يكون سبباً والفاعل علة , والأصل في المعلولات أن تضاف إلى عللها لأنها هي المؤثرة فيها ولا تضاف إلى أسبابها لأنها موصلة إليها في الجملة والموصل دون المؤثر .
ثم إنما ينسب حكم الفعل إلى الفاعل دون الآمر ما لم يكن الآمر مُجْبِراً أو مُكْرِهاً  للفاعل على الفعل , فإن كان مكرهاً له عليه فحينئذ تنسب ما يمكن نسبته من حكم الفعل إليه لا إلى الفاعل , لأن الفاعل بالإكراه صار كالآلة في يد المكره .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الحادية والسبعون2 : لو أمر إنسان غيره بإتلاف مال أو تعييبه أو بقطع عضو محترم , أو بقتل نفس معصومة ... ففعل ... فالضمان هو القصاص على الفاعل لا على الآمر , إلا إذا كان الآمر مُجبِراً و مُكرِهاً للفاعل على الفعل , فالضمان والقصاص يكونان على حينئذٍ إذا كان إكراهه ملجئاً , ومن الإكراه المعتبر ها هنا أيضاً ... ما إذا كان الآمر سلطاناً فإن أمره للمأمور إكراه , ولو كان المأمور مجنوناً أو غير بالغ  ففعل ما فيه ضمان فالضمان عليهما , ويرجعان على الآمر , إن كان بالغاً عاقلاً , أما إذا كان صغيراً أو غير عاقل فلا رجوع لهما عليه .*

1ذكر المؤلف مستثنيات من القاعدة منها : لو أمر أجيره الخاص برش الماء في فناء دكانه فرش كما أمره , فما تولد منه فضمانه على الآمر , ولو كان الرش بغير أمره لكان الضمان على الراش .

2ذكر المؤلف أيضاً أن في مسائل القاعدة ضابط : والضابط في مسائل القاعدة , وما يصح الإستثناء فيها وما لايصح هو : كل ما لا يصح فيه الأمر فالضمان على المأمور لا  الآمر , وكل موضع يصح فيه الأمر فيجب الضمان على الأمر 
*يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## ابو القعقاع

واصل فلاتكل فنحن في الأنتظار جزيت خيرا وكفيت شرا

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الثانية والسبعون :  لا يجوز لأحد أن يتصرف في ملك الغير بلا إذنه 

ملك الغير محترم فلا يجوز انتهاك حرمته بالتصرف فيه بلا إذن صاحبه , وعلى هذا لا يجوز استعمال المال المشترك من قبل الشريك بلا إذنه ولا استعمال حائط الجدار بلا إذنه , والإذن قد يكون صراحة وقد يكون دلالة , فالصريح كتوكيل شخص آخر في بيع داره , والإذن دلالة كما في ذبح الراعي شاة مشرفة على الهلاك , ويقوم مقام الإذن , الوكالة , والولاية والوصاية على مال الغير , فإن تصرف الإنسان في ملك غيره بلا إذن ولا صفة تبيح له التصرف , فتصرفه في ملك الغير لا يجوز شرعاً ويعتبر باطل في أحكام القضاء .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الثانية والسبعون : 
جاء في المادة 1075 من مجلة الأحكام العدلية : كل من الشركاء في شركة الملك أجنبي في حصة سائرهم فليس أحدهم وكيلاً عن الآخر ولا يجوز له من ثم أن يتصرف في حصة شريكه بدون إذنه .

وجاء في المادة 446 من المجلة : يلزم أن يكون الآجر متصرفاً فيما يؤجر هو أو وكيله أو وليه أو وصيه .
فهذه المادة بينت شروط نفاذ الإجارة , وهي أن يكون المؤجر مالكاً لما يؤجره أو متصرفاً به نيابة عن المالك كالوكيل أو بإذن منه كالمستأجر أو بولاية من قبل الشرع كالأب والوصي .
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الثالثة والسبعون :  الأمر بالتصرف في ملك الغير باطل 1

كما لا يجوز التصرف في ملك الغير بلا إذن منه ولا وكالة منه , ولا ولاية عليه , لا يصح أيضاً الأمر بالتصرف فيه بدون ما ذكرنا من إذن أو وكالة أو ولاية , ويكون الضمان على المأمور لا على الآمر مالم يكن مجبراً , لأن أمر الآمر في هذه الحالات لا يجاوز أن يكون مشورة وهي غير ملزمة للمأمور ولا تصلح أن تكون مسنداً لتبرير عمله وخلاصه من المسؤولية والضمان .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الثالثة والسبعون : جاء بالدراهم ليدفعها إلى دائنه فقال له الدائن ألقها في البحر ففعل فإنها تهلك على المديون لأنه لما كان الدائن لم يقبضها لم تصر ملكه فلم يصح الأمر .
لو أمر غيره بأن يأخذ متاع غيره ويحرقه أو يلقيه في البحر أو يأمره بتهديم بيته فالضمان على الفاعل لا على الآمر إلا إذا كان الفاعل مجبراً - مكرهاً - فالضمان على الآمر .*

1ذكر المؤلف أن للقاعدة مستثنيات ومنها : ما لو ظهر حريق وخشي من تعديه فيجوز لأولياء الأمر أن يأمروا بهدم البيوت المجاورة له منعاً لسريانه ولا ضمان على من قام بالهدم .
*يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*تنبيه : بخصوص المستثنيات من القاعدة , فإنها وردت في العديد من القواعد لكن لم أهتم بكتابتها إلا مؤخراً , فلا يعني عدم كتابتها من قبل أنها لم ترد في الكتاب .*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الرابعة والسبعون :  تبدل سبب الملك قائماً مقام تبدل الذات 

إذا تبدل سبب ملك شيء فإن ذلك الشيء يعتبر متبدلاً حكماً , وإن لم يتبدل هو حقيقة .
وأساس هذه القاعدة الحديث الصحيح الذي أخرجه البخاري ومسلم , ففي رواية مسلم عن أنس بن مالك ررر قال : أدت بريرة إلى النبي  لحماً تُصِدّقَ به عليها فقال  هو لها صدقة ولنا هدية  .
وقد قال الإمام النووي في تعليقه على هذا الحديث وأمثاله : باب إباحة الهدية للنبي  ولبني هاشم وبني المطلب وإن كان المهدي ملكها بطريق الصدق وبيان أن الصدقة إذا قبضها المتصدق عليه زال عنها وصف الصدقة وحلت لكل أحد ممن كانت الصدقة محرمة عليه .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الرابعة والسبعون : لو وهب لغيره العين الموهوبة له ثم عادت إليه بسبب جديد بأن باعها منه أو تصدق بها عليه , فأراد الواهب أن يرجع بهبته لا يملك ذلك , لأن الموهوب له لما أخرج بالموهوب من ملكه ثم عاد إليه بسبب ملك جديد كشرائه , فكأنما تملك عيناً جديدة غير التي وهبها له الواهب فلا يملك الرجوع فيها .
الفقير إذا أخذ زكاة أو صدقة ثم وهبها لغني أو هاشمي حل ذلك المال لهما لتبدل العين بتبدل سبب الملك .
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى *

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الخامسة والسبعون :  جناية العجماء جُبار 

(( جناية العجماء )) أي ما تحدثه البهيمة من الأضرار في النفس أو المال (( جُبار )) أي يعتبر هدراً لا ضمان فيه على صاحبها إذا لم يصدر منه تعدٍ أو تقصير , فلو ربط شخص فرسه في المحل المعد لها فأتلفت فرساً آخر مربوط بجنبها فلا ضمان على صاحبها , ولكن لو أطلق شخص دابته في زرع الغير أو رآها فيه ولم يطلقها هو فيه ولم يمنعها ولم يحجزها عن الزرع حتى أتلفته فإنه يضمن في الحالتين لأنه في الأولى متعدي وفي الثانية مقصر في حفظها .
وأساس هذه القاعدة الحديث النبوي الشريف الذي ورد بلفظ  العجماء جرحها جبار  قال ابن دقيق العيد في شرح الحديث : الجُبار الهدر , وما لا يضمن , والعجماء : الحيوان البهيم .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الخامسة والسبعون : 
أولاً : ما جاء في المادة 939 من مجلة الأحكام العدلية : إذا ربط شخصان دابتين في محل لهما في حق الربط فأتلفت إحدى الدابتين الدابة الأخرى , فلا يلزم الضمان .

ثانياً : جاء في المادة 930 : لا يضمن صاحب الدابة إذا لطمت بيديها أو رأسها أو ذيلها أو رفست برجلها فأضرت بواحد حال كونها في ملكه راكباً كان أو لم يكن , وإنما لم يضمن لأنه متسبب وليس مباشر وليس بمتعدٍ في تسيرها في ملكه .
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى *

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة السادسة والسبعون :  من استعجل الشيء قبل أوانه عوقب بحرمانه 

بُنِيَت هذه القاعدة على أساس السياسة الشرعة وأصل سد الذرائع المفضية إلى المفاسد , ومعنى القاعدة : أن من استعجل الحصول على شيء قبل حلول وقت سببه الشرعي وذلك بسلوكه وسائل غير مشروعة أصلاً , أو مشروعة في الظاهر و لكن بقصد غير مشروع فإنه يحرم من الحصول على ذلك الشيء عقاباً له أو معاملة له بعكس قصده السيء .

من تطبيقات القاعدة السادسة والسبعون : قَتْل الوارث مورثه يحرمه من الميراث لاستعجاله الحصول عليه بارتكابه وسيلة غير مشروعه وهي قتل موروثه , فقد جاء في الحديث الشريف  لا يرث القاتل  .
قتل الوارث الموصى له الموصي يحرمه من الوصية قياساً على حرمان الوارث من الميراث إذا قتله مورثه .*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة السابعة والسبعون :  من سعى في نقض ما تم من جهته فسعيه مردود عليه 

أي من سعى في إبطال ما تم إبرامه من جهته فسعيه مردود عليه ولا يؤثر فيما تم , لأن في سعيه الجديد يكون متناقضاً مع ما كان قد أتمه وأنجزه والتناقض يمنع سماع الدعوة .

من تطبيقات القاعدة السابعة والسبعون : نصت القاعدة 79 من مجلة الأحكام العدلية (( المرء مؤاخذ باقراره )) وأكدت هذا المعنى القاعدة 1587 من المجلة جاء فيها : يلزم الرجل باقراره بموجب المادة 79 وعلى هذا إذا ادعى المقر أنه أخطأ في اقراره فلا يسمع منه ذلك , وكذلك إذا أقر بأنه لا حق له في ذمة فلان ثم عاد وادعى أن له في ذمة فلان هذا كذا مبلغ , لا يسمع ادعاؤه إلا إذا أثبت أن هذا الحق  ثبت له بعد إقراره .

ومنها مبادرة أحد الورثة بقسمة التركة مع بقية الورثة , وبعد تمام القسمة ادعى أن عيناً من أعيانها هي ملك له وأراد إعادة القسمة , لا يقبل ذلك منه فقد نصت المادة 1656 من مجلة الأحكام العدلية : البدار - أي الإسراع - إلى تقسيم التركة إقرار بكون المقسوم مشتركة ومن ثم لو ادعى بعد القسمة بأن المقسوم ملكه كان متناقضاً , مثلاً لو ادعى أحد الورثة بعد تقسيم التركة بأنني كنت اشتريت أحد هذه الأعيان المقسومة من الميت أو كان الميت قد وهبه وسلمه لي في حال صحته لا تسمع دعواه .
يتبع بإذن الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الثامنة والسبعون :  الحدود تدرأ بالشبهات 1

أصل القاعدة : الحديث النبوي الشريف عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت , قال رسول الله   إدرؤا الحدود عن المسلمين ما استطعتم , فإن كان له مخرج فخلوا سبيله , فإن الإمام أن يخطأ في العفو خير من أن يخطأ في العقوبة  تحفة الأحوذي بشرح جامع الترمذي [ ج4 , ص 686 - 689 ]

معنى الشبهة : الشبهة في اللغة تعني الإلتباس , وقيل الشبهة ما يشبه الثابت وليس بثابت , وفي الشرع ما التبس أمره فلا يعرف أحلال هو أم حرام , وحق هو أم باطل .
وفي المغني لابن قدامة الحنبلي : الشبهة تعني وجود المبيح صورة مع انعدام حكمه أو حقيقته .

نتائج الأخذ بالقاعدة : 
والأخذ بقاعدة إدرؤا الحدود بالشبهات , سقوط الحد عن الفاعل وقد يعزر الفاعل في بعض الحالات كما في سرقة الأب من مال ولده , يسقط عنه حد السرقة ولكنه يعزر , ومن يأتِ زوجته في دبرها يدرأ عنه الحد للشبهة في المحل ولكنه يعزر وكذا من يأتِ زوجته وهي حائض .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الثامنة والسبعون : سقوط حد القذف , يقذف من شهد أربعة بزناها وأربعة أنها عذراء , لاحتمال صدق شهود الزنا وأنها عذراء لم تزل بكارتها بالزنا , وسقط عنها الحد لشبهة البكاره .
لو ادعى كون المسروق ملكه , سقط الحد , ولو لم يثبت ادعاؤه .
ومنها رجوع المقر بالزنا عن اقراره .*

1ذكر المؤلف أنواع عديدة من الشبهات في الشرح ولكن للإختصار لم أذكرها 
*يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة التاسعة والسبعون :  إذا اجتمع الحلال والحرام غلب الحرام 1

هذه القاعدة يشمل حكمها حالتين ( الأولى ) أن يجتمع الحلال والحرام , و ( الثانية ) أن يتقابل الدليلان - دليل التحريم ودليل التحليل - في حكم المسألة .

حكم القاعدة في الحالة الأولى : والحكم فيها النظر إلى الأكثر والغالب من الحلال و الحرام فيكون حكم الأكثر هو حكم الكل , وإن غلب الحرام عليه بحيث يندر الخلاص منه لم تجز معاملته مثل أن يقر إنسان أن في يده ألف دينار كلها حرام إلا ديناراً واحداً , فهذا لا تجوز معاملته بدينار لندرة الوقوع في الحلال , كما لا يجوز الإصطياد إذا اختلطت حمامة برية بألف حمامة بلدية .2

حكم القاعدة في الحالة الثانية : وفي هذه الحالة إذا تعارض دليلان أحدهما يقتضي التحريم والآخر الإباحة قدم دليل التحريم , ومن ثم قال عثمان ررر لما سئل عن الجمع بين أختين بملك يمين : أحلتها آية وحرمتها آية , والتحريم أحب إلينا .

من تطبيقات القاعدة التاسعة والسبعون : لو شارك كلب المعلم غير المعلم في الصيد حرم ما يقتلانه من صيد , أو شارك كلب مجوسي أو كلب لم يذكر عليه اسم الله عمداً حرم ما يقتلانه من الصيد .
ومنها ما لو أسلم على أكثر من أربع زوجات فإنه يحرم عليه الوطء قبل الاختيار .*
*
1ذكر المؤلف أن للقاعدة عدّة مستثنيان منها : لو اختلط حمام مملوك بمباح لا ينحصر جاز الصيد , ولو كان المملوك غير محصور عند الشافعية , ومنها أيضاً : لو اعتلفت الشاة علفاً حراماً لم يحرم لبنها ولحمها ولكن تركه ورع . 
2ذكر المؤلف أن الاحتياط يقضي بتغليب الحرام وإن لم يكن هو الأكثر لحديث  دع ما يريبك إلى ما لا يريبك  أخرجه الترمذي* 
*يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الثمانون :  الأصل في الأبضاع التحريم 

المقصود بالأبضاع : الفروج , وهو جمع بضع وهو الفرج , كناية عن النساء والنكاح , أي أن الأصل في وطء النساء هو الحظر أي التحريم , ولا يباح إلا بعقد النكاح الصحيح أو بملك اليمين , وإنما أبيح بهذين الطريقين أو السبيلين إبقاءً للنسل أي لبني آدم على نحو يليق بهم , لا كما تتكاثر الحيوانات ويبقى نوعها , من أجل ذلك إذا تعارض في امرأة دليل الحل ودليل الحرمة غلب دليل الحرمة عملاً بالقاعدة التي سبقت وهي  إذا اجتمع الحلال والحرام غلب الحرام  , ولهذا أيضاً لا يجوز التحري في الفروج , لأنه يجوز في كل ما جاز للضرورة والفروج لا تحل للضرورة .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الثمانون : إذا اختلطت محرمة بنسب أو رضاع بنسوة محصورات , حرم عليه نكاح إحداهن ما دام لم يتيقن أيتهن هي المحرمة .
من أحد أبويها كتابي والآخر مجوسي أو وثني , لا يحل نكاحها ولا ذبيحتها ولو كان الكتابي هو الأب في الأظهر عند الشافعية تغليباً لجانب التحريم ولأن  الأصل في الأبضاع التحريم  .
لو أن رجلاً له أربع جواري أعتق واحده منهن ثم نسيها فلم يدرِ أيتهن أعتق لم يسعه أن يتحرى للوطء ولا البيع , وكذلك إذا طلق إحدى نسائه بعينها ثلاثاً ثم نسيها , وكذلك إن طلقهن إلا واحدة لم يسعه أن يقربها حتى يعلم أنها غير المطلقة .
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الحادية والثمانون :  الأصل في الأشياء الإباحة 

إن القاعدة في الأشياء من جهة الإنتفاع بها هي الإباحة أي إباحة الانتفاع لها , وتناولها على الوجه الملائم للانتفاع بها فتشمل القاعدة كل ما لم يرد بشأنه شيء محدد أي دليل  خاص به لأن ما جاء دليل شرعي خاص به لا تظهر حاجة بالرجوع إلى هذه القاعدة لمعرفة حكمه .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الحادية والثمانون : الحيوان المشكل أمره من جهة معرفة حكمه من حيث الحل والحرمة , يعتبر حلالاً أكله كالزرافة مثلاً بناءً على هذه القاعدة .
لو دخل برجه حمام وشك هل هو مباح أو مملوك , يحمل على الإباحة .
ويتخرج على هذه القاعدة العقود والتصرفات التي لم يرد نص صريح بجوازها ولا بتحريمها , وليس فيها شبهة الربا والضرر , فإنها تعتبر مباحة عملاً بهذه القاعدة ,  الأصل في الأشياء الإباحة 
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو خالد الطيبي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خير أخ شرياس جهد مبارك ان شاء الله 
لو اضفت لكل قاعدة دليلها من الكتاب والسنة لكان خير على خير ثم تختصركتاب الوجيز فيصبح مؤلف بقلم شرياس (إبتسامة ) 
جزاك الله الجنة

----------


## شرياس

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> جزاك الله خير أخ شرياس جهد مبارك ان شاء الله 
> لو اضفت لكل قاعدة دليلها من الكتاب والسنة لكان خير على خير ثم تختصركتاب الوجيز فيصبح مؤلف بقلم شرياس (إبتسامة ) 
> جزاك الله الجنة


*اضافة الدليل تعني نسخ الكتاب فهو مختصر للغاية بارك الله فيك*

----------


## أبو خالد الطيبي

المقصد أن الإخوة يستفيدون من ذكر القاعدة ودليلها ومثال عليها هكذا أفضل وسواءاً ان كان نقل الكتاب او جُل الكتاب هذا امر اخر بارك الله فيك وفي الجملة جزاك الله خير جهد مبارك

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الثانية والثمانون :  ما لا يتم الواجب إلا به فهو واجب 

إن ما يتوقف عليه أداء الواجب يكون واجباً بنفس الأمر الذي ثبت به أصل الواجب .1 

من تطبيقات القاعدة الثانية والثمانون : الأمر بالحج يقتضي السفر إلى مكة لأداء واجب الحج فيكون هذا السفر واجباً بنفس الأمر بالحج لأن أداء واجب الحج لا يتم إلا بهذا السفر .
ومنها الأمر باعداد القوة الكافية من قبل الأمة , الثابت يقوله تعالى  وَأَعِدُّواْ لَهُم مَّا اسْتَطَعْتُم مِن قُوَّةٍ ...  سورة الأنفال الآية 60 , لا يتم هذا الواجب إلا بتعلم العلوم التي استحدثت وظهرت وتقدمت في مجال الصناعة والفيزياء والكيمياء وصناعة الأسلحة المختلفة , فيكون تعلم هذه العلوم واجباً كفائياً , بنفس الأمر القاضي بوجوب إعداد القوة الكافية .

1إختصر المؤلف شرح معنى القاعدة لأنه مهّد لذلك الشرح وذكر كذلك أقسام ما يتوقف عليه إيجاد الواجب .
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*تنبيه : الموضوع كان في الأصل دعوة لحفظ مائة قاعدة فقهية مأخوذة من كتاب (( الوجيز في شرح القواعد الفقهية في الشريعة الإسلامية )) للدكتور عبدالكريم زيدان , ولهذا اكتفيت فقط بذكر القواعد المائة دون أي شرح , وعلى هذا يكون الموضوع قد انتهى عند نسخ القاعدة المائة , ولكن وددت أن يكون النفع أكثر فأوردت شرحا مختصراً وأمثلة منتقاه من الكتاب المذكور لا أكثر ولا أقل , أما من أراد الإستزادة فعليه بالرجوع إلى الكتاب , وسوف يجد الكثير الكثير من الفوائد التي لم أذكرها في هذا الموضوع الذي كتبته أصلا كدعوة للحفظ لا أكثر .*

----------


## شرياس

* رابط الكتاب المذكور* 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=6869

----------


## أبو رزان العربي

جزاك الله خير مجهود جداً رائع

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الثالثة والثمانون :  الخروج من الخلاف مستحب 

إن استحباب الخروج ليست لثبوت سنة خاصة فيه بل لعموم الاحتياط والاستبراء للدين , وهو مطلوب شرعي مطلقاً , فكان القول بأن الخروج أفضل ثابت من العموم واعتماده من الورع المطلوب شرعاً .
ويتحقق الخروج المستحب باجتناب ما وقع الخلاف في تحريمة وبفعل ما اختلف بوجوبه , فقد قال الإمام الزركشي في قواعده تحت عنوان ( الخلاف ) يستحب الخروج منه باجتناب ما اختلف في تحريمه , وفعل ما اختلف في وجوبه ... 1 .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الثالثة والثمانون : استحباب الدلك في الطهارة واستيعاب الرأس بالمسح في الوضوء , وترك صلاة الأداء خلف القضاء وعكسه , والقصر في سفر يبلغ ثلاثة مراحل وتركه فيما دون ذلك وللملاح الذي يسافر بأهله وأولاده .
ومنها ينتدب الإتيان بالمضمضة والإستنشاق في غسل الجنابة وفي الوضوء باعتبار وجوبها عند الحنيفية في غسل الجنابة , ووجوبها عند الحنابلة في الجنابة والوضوء , وكذلك استحباب الغسل من ولوغ الكلب سبع مرات مراعاة لمذهب الحنابلة , وكذلك التبييت في نية صوم النفل فإن مذهب المالكية وجوبه .*

*1ذكر المؤلف أن هناك جملة من الشروط لاستحباب الخروج من الخلاف وذكر منها ثلاثة شروط وهي : أن لا تؤدي مراعاة الخلاف إلى مخالفة سنة ثابتة , وأن يكون دليل الخلاف قوياً , وأن لا توقع مراعاته في خلاف آخر مثل القول بأن فصل الوتر أفضل من وصله .
كما ذكر المؤلف أيضاً أنه يستحب ترك المستحب تأليفاً للقلوب .*
*يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الرابعة والثمانون :  الميسور لا يسقط بالمعسور 

تعني هذه القاعدة أن من كلف بشيء من أمور الدين فقدر على بعضه وعجز عن بعضه فإنه يأتي بما قدر عليه ويسقط عنه ما عجز عنه , فلا يسقط عنه ما قدر عليه بما عجز عنه لقوله سبحانه وتعالى :  لاَ يُكَلِفُ اللَّه نَفْساً إلا وُسْعَها ...  ولقوله  :  إذا أمرتكم بأمر فأتوا منه ما استطعتم 
وقال غير واحد من العلماء : إن هذا الحديث الشريف هو أصل هذه القاعدة وأساسها , وقال ابن حجر الهيثمي رحمه الله , في شرحه لهذا الحديث : وهذا من قواعد الإسلام المهمة , مما أوتيه  من جوامع الكلم , لأنه يدخل فيه ما لا يحصى من الأحكام , وفي السنة النبوية أحاديث كثيرة , وهي شواهد ودلائل على القاعدة , بل تعتبر أصلاً وأساساً , منها حديث الإمام البخاري عن عمران بن حصين وفيه :  ... صلِّ قائماً فإن لم تستطع فقاعداً فإن لم تستطع فعلى جنب ... 
وحديث الإمام البخاري في الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر قوله  :  من رأى منكم منكراً فيغيره بيده فإن لم يستطع فبلسانه فإن لم يستطع فبقلبه وذلك أضعف الإيمان  .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الرابعة والثمانون : إذا كان مقطوع بعض الأطراف يجب غسل الباقي جزماً .
القادر على بعض السترة يستر به القدر الممكن جزماً .
القادر على بعض الفاتحة يأتي بها بلا خلاف .
إذا كان محدثاً وعليه نجاسه , ولم يجد إلا ما يكفي أحدهما , عليه غسل النجاسة قطعاً .
لو عجز عن الركوع والسجود دون القيام لزمه القيام بلا خلاف عند الشافعية .
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الخامسة والثمانون :  لا يجوز لأحد أن يأخذ مال أحد إلا بسبب شرعي 

لا يجوز  في حكم الشرع لأحد أن يأخذ مال غيره بلا مبرر شرعي يجيز له الأخذ , وحتى لو أخذه على ظن أنه ملكه وجب عليه رده عيناً إن كان قائماً وإلا فيضمن قيمته إن كان قيمياً , ومثله إن كان مثلياً , لأن النسيان ليس عذراً في حقوق العباد , هذا وإن السبب الذي يبيح أخذ مال الغير هو ما كان شرعي في الظاهر والباطن .
أما إذا كان شرعياً في الظاهر فقط , وفي الباطن غير شرعي لأن آخذ مال الغير لا يستحقه في الحقيقة, فهذا لا يجوز له أخذه ديانة وإن حكم له القاضي به لحديث رسول الله  :  إنما أنا بشر وإنكم لتختصمون إليَّ فلعل بعضكم أن يكون ألحن بحجته من بعض , فأقضي له على نحو ما أسمع , فمن قضيت له بحق أخيه فإنما هي قطعة من النار فليأخذها أو ليتركها  .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الخامسة والثمانون : المادة 890 من المجلة : يلزم رد المغصوب وتسليمه إلى صاحبه في مكان الغصب إن كان موجوداً .
المادة 891 من المجلة ونصها : كما إن الغاصب يضمن إذا استتهلك المال المغصوب كذلك إذا تلف أو ضاع بتعديه أو بدون تعدية يضمن أيضاً , فإن كان من القيمات يلزم الغاصب قيمته في زمان الغصب ومكانه , وإن كان من المثليات يلزمه إعطاء مثله .
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*القاعدة السادسة والثمانون :  ليس لعرق ظالم حق 

معنى القاعدة مع الأمثلة :1
هذه القاعدة بهذا اللفظ جزء من حديث شريف رواه أبو داود والنَّسائي والترمذي ويحيى ابن آدم في كتاب الخراج وأبو عبيدة القاسم بن سلام في كتايه الأموال في بحث إحياء موات الأرض , كما رواه أيضاً أبو يوسف  في كتاب الخراج , ونص الحديث :  من أحيا أرضاً ميتة فهي له وليس لعرق ظالم حق  .
ومعنى العرق الظالم , كما جاء في لسان العرب : هو أن يجيء إلى أرض قد أحياها رجل قبله , ويغرس فيها غرساً غصباً أو يزرع أو يحدث فيها شيئاً يستوجب به الأرض .

وعلى هذا يكون معنى القاعدة : أن الإعتداء على حق الغير لا يكسب المعتدي حقاً فيما اعتدى عليه أرضاً كان ما اعتدى عليه أو غيرها من الأموال .
وأن على المعتدي أن يرد المال الذي تجاوز عليه إلى صاحبه لأنه لا يجوز لأحد أن يأخذ مال الغير بلا سبب شرعي , كما جاء في القاعدة الفقهية .

وإذا ما أحدث فيما غصبه زرعاً أو غرساً أو بناءً , فإن ما أحدثه لا يعطيه حقاً في البقاء في الأرض بأن يمتلكها أو يستأجرها جبراً على صاحبها , لأن العدوان لا يصلح أن يكون سبباً للتملك الشرعي , وإن عليه إزالة ما أحدثه , وإذا كان قلع المحدثات يضر بالأرض جاز لصاحب الأرض أن يتملكها مستحقه للقلع .*

1 هذه القاعدة تم نسخها بالكامل من كتاب المؤلف الذي إختصرها بصفحة واحدة وقد نسخت الصفحة كما جاءت في الكتاب 
*يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة السابعة والثمانون :  على اليد ما أخذت حتى تؤديه 

هذه القاعدة بهذا اللفظ نص حديث نبوي شريف رواه الإمام أحمد في مسنده كما رواه أصحاب السنن الأربعة , ومعناه إن من أخذ شيئاً بغير حق كان ضامناً له إذا هلك لأي سبب كان أي سواء كان هلاكه بتعدٍ منه أو تقصير أو بدونهما , ولا يبرأ من ضمانه حتى يرده إلى صاحبه .

من تطبيقات القاعدة السابعة والثمانون : من أخذ بدل صلح ثم أقر أن لا حق له فيه وجب عليه رد ما أخذه من بدل الصلح لصاحبه .
لو دفع مالاً لشخص على ظن أنه مدين له ثم تبين له أنه غير مدين فعلى المدفوع له المال رده إلى دافعه .
ملتقط اللقطة لتملكها يعتبر غاصباً فيكون ضامناً حتى يؤدي اللقطة لصاحبها , وعليه ضمانها مطلقاً إذا هلكت سواء كان هلاكها بتعد منه أو تقصير أو بدونهما .
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الثامنة والثمانون :  الإسلام يَجبُّ ما قبله 

أي أن الكافر إذا أسلم أي تخلى عن الكفر الذي كان فيه واعتنق الإسلام بأن آمن بالله رباً وبالإسلام ديناً , وبمحمد  نبياً ورسولًا , فإن هذا منه ( يَجُبُّ ) أي يقطع ما كان قد صدر منه قبل اسلامه , وإن كان من شأنه أن يعاقب عليه لو صدر عنه بعد اسلامه , فإن الإسلام يزيله ويجعله كالعدم ويرفع آثاره فلا يحاسب ولا يعاقب عليه .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الثامنة والثمانون : 
لامسؤولية عليه عما صدر منه من أقوال أو أفعال يرتد بها المسلم كسب الله تعالى ورسوله  وتمزيق القرآن الكريم , ولا يلزمه قضاء العبادات كالصلاة والصيام التي فاتته ولم يقم بها في حال كفره , ولا زكاة أمواله , وكذلك جرائم الحدود كالزنا وشرب الخمر إذا كان قد ارتكبها قبل اسلامه لا يعاقب عليها بعد اسلامه لأن عقوبتها هي حق الله , وحقوق الله تعالى لا يؤاخذ بها بعد اسلامه .
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة التاسعة والثمانون :  الأصل في المضار التحريم 

المضار جمع المضرة , والمضرة خلاف المنفعة , والضرر يعني سوء الحال والنقصان في النفس أو البدن , أو حالة ظاهرة من قلة مال وجاه , وأما التحريم فيراد به طلب الشارع الكف عن الفعل على وجه الحتم و الإلزام  , ومعنى ذلك يحرم على الإنسان إلحاق الضرر بالغير ابتداءً , أو مجالة مجازاة وإنما عليه مراجعة القضاء لرفع الضرر عنه أو تعويضه , و لذلك جاءت القاعدة الفقهية  لا ضرر ولا ضرار  ولأن الضرر إذا وقع يجب أن يزال , كما جاء في القاعدة الفقهية  الضرر يزال  .

من تطبيقات القاعدة التاسعة والثمانون : ما ذكرنا من فروع وأمثله لقواعد الضرر ومنها قاعدة  لا ضرر ولا ضرار  وقاعدة  الضرر يزال  تصلح تلك الفروع والأمثلة , فروعاً وتطبيقات لهذه القاعدة , وكذلك ما ذكرناه من تعارض الإضرار واختيار أقلها ضرراً وأهونها شراً لدفع أكبرها ضرراً , وما ذكرناه من أمثلة هناك تصلح أمثله أيضاً لهذه القاعدة .
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة التسعون :  الإيثار في القرب مكروه وفي غيرها محبوب 

الإيثار تقديم غيرك على نفسك فيما تحتاج أو تنتفع به , فالقاعدة صريحة في أن إيثار المسلم غيره على نفسه فيما هو قربه يثاب عليها عند الله تعالى , هذا الإيثار مكروه , وتعليل ذلك أن الغرض من القُربات كالعبادات وأسبابها ووسائلها هو تعظيم الرب جل جلاله فمن آثر فقد ترك إجلال الله - تبارك وتعالى - وتعظيمه , ولكن إيثار الغير على ما هو من حظوظ النفس الدنيوية فهذا جائز ومندوب قال تعالى :  ويُؤثِرونَ على أَنفُسِهِم وَلَو كانَ بِهم خَصاصَةٌ  سورة الحشر الآية 9 

وجاء في تفسيرها : ويؤثرون على أنفسهم في كل شيء من أسباب المعاش , والإيثار تقديم النفس في حظوظ الدنيا رغبة في حظوظ الآخرة , ولو كان بهم خصاصة , أي حاجة وفقر , و في الآية تصريح للإيثار في حظوظ النفس والدنيا .

ونقل السيوطي عن القرافي قوله : من دخل عليه وقت الصلاة ومعه ما يكفيه لطهارته وهناك من يحتاجه للطهاره لم يجز له الإيثار , ولو أراد المضطر إيثار غيره بالطعام لاستبقاء مهجته لكان له ذلك , وإن خاف فوات مهجته , والفرق أن الحق في الطهارة لله لا يسوغ فيه الإيثار , والحق في حال المخمصة لنفسه فيجوز فيه الإيثار .

من تطبيقات القاعدة التسعون : لو دخل وقت الصلاة ومعه ماء يتوضأ به فوهبه لغيره ليتوضأ به لم يجز لأن الإيثار يتعلق بالنفوس لا فيما يتعلق بالقربات والعبادات .
في الإنتظار لصلاة الجمعة في المسجد , لا يقام أحد من مجلس ليجلس في موضعه , فإن قام باختياره لم يكره , فإن انتقل إلى أبعد من الإمام كره , لأنه آثر بالقربة .
يتبع بحول الله تعالى وقوته*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الحادية والتسعون :  إذا اجتمع أمران من جنس واحد ولم يختلف مقصودهما دخل أحدهما في الآخر  

ذكر الإمام القرافي هذه القاعدة بلفظ آخر1 , إذ قال : الفرق السابع والخمسون بين قاعدة تداخل الأسباب , وبين قاعدة تساقطها , ثم بيّن القرافي رحمه الله تعالى معنى تداخل الأسباب أن يوجد سببان مسببهما واحد فيترتب عليهما مسبَّب واحد مع أن كل واحد منهما يقتضي مسبباً من ذلك النوع , ومقتضي القياس أن يترتب من ذلك النوع مسببان .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الحادية والتسعون : إذا اجتمع حدث وجنابة , أوجنابة وحيض , كفى الغسل الواحد , فلا حاجة إلى غسلين , ولا إلى وضوء للحدث وغسل للجنابة .
لو دخل المسجد وصلى الفرض أو الراتبة دخلت فيه صلاة تحية المسجد , فلا حاجة لها فلا يصليها بعد صلاة الفرض أو الراتبة , لأن المقصود حصل وهو البدء بصلاة قبل الجلوس في المسجد .*

1الأفضل هو حفظ القاعدة بلفظ المؤلف لا بلفظ القرافي لسهولة الأول وصعوبة الأخير .
*يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الثانية والتسعون :  يغتفر في البقاء ما لا يغتفر في الإبتداء 

لما كان البقاء أسهل من الإبتداء , كما جاء في القاعدة الفقهية , أي ما يجوز ابتداءً يجوز بقاءً , فهذا يعني أو يترتب عليه ما جاء في المادة التي نحن بصدد شرحها , إذ أن معناها يتسامح ويتساهل في بقاء الشيء أو التصرف بالرغم من فوات ما يشترط في إيجادة في الإبتداء .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الثانية والتسعون : لو استخلف القاضي رجلاً مع إن الخليفة الذي عينه لم يأذن له بالإستخلاف لم يجز , ولكن لو حكم من استخلفه القاضي وهو يصلح أن يكون قاضياً , وأجاز القاضي حكمه جاز .
أن الزوجة لا تملك حط المهر عن الزوج في إبتداء العقد , فلو عقدت معه النكاح على أن لا مهر لها لم يصح الحط ووجب المثل , ولو حطت المهر عن الزوج بعد العقد صح حطها وبرىء الزوج عن المهر .

شرح القاعدة الثالثة والتسعون :  لا يتم التبرع إلا بالقبض 1

التبرع تمليك الغير مالاً حلالاً بلا عوض فيشمل الهدية والهبة والصدقة , وإنما اشترط لتمام التبرع ونفاذه أن يقبض المتبرع له موضوع التبرع , لأنه لو تم بدون اشتراط القبض , لكان في ذلك خرق لقاعدة مستقرة في الفقة وهي  ليس لأحد أن يدخل شيئاً في ملك آخر بدون رضاه  أي لا يجوز تمليك شخص شيئاً بدون رضاه , أو يقال لا يدخل شيء في ملك إنسان جبراً عليه سوى الإرث , وأيضاً لو تم عقد التبرع بدون عقد لثبت للمتبرع له مطالبة المتبرع بالتسليم فيصير عقد التبرع عقد ضمان وهذا لا يجوز , وعليه فإذا لم يتم القبض ومات المتبرع أو المتبرع له بطل التبرع .

من تطبيقات القاعدة  الثالثة والتسعون : 2*

1ذكر المؤلف ما يستثى من القاعدة حيث قال : وخرج عن القاعدة المذكورة ( الوصية ) فإنها تبرع , ولكنها تتم بدون قبض .
2لم يذكر المؤلف تطبيقات على القاعدة 
*يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الرابعة والتسعون :  السؤال معاد في الجواب 

جاءت هذه القاعدة بتمامها في الماد 66 من مجلة الأحكام العدلية ونصها :  السؤال معاد في الجواب  , ويعني أن ما قيل في السؤال المصدق فكأن المجيب المصدق قدر أقر به .
كما لو قال لآخر طلقت امرأتك ؟ فقال مجيباً : نعم , كان ذلك منه إقراراً بما سئل عنه .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الرابعة والتسعون : 
جاء في شرح المجلة لهذه القاعدة : لو سأل الحاكم المدعي عليه قائلاً إن المدعي يدعي عليك بألف دينار من أجل كذا , فماذا تجيب ؟ فأجاب : نعم , فيكون قد أقرأ بالألف , وإن أجاب : نعم , لايكون إقراراً إذا قال له الحاكم ألست مديناً بما ادعاه عليك المدعي ؟ لأن جواب الإستفهام بالنفي بـ ( بلى ) إثبات , وبـ ( نعم ) نفي فكأنه قال ليس عندي , وقيل إن أجاب بـ ( نعم ) يكون إقراراً أيضاً , لأن الإقرارا يحمل على العرف لا على دقائق اللغة العربية .
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## عبدالرحمن الناصر

هانت ، اقتربنا من النهاية : )  .

بارك الله فيك وكتب الله لك الأجر  .

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الخامسة والتسعون :  الإشارة المعهودة للأخرس كالبيان باللسان 

لما كان الأخرس لا يستطيع التكلم جعلوا إشارته المعهودة أي المعلومة كالبيان باللسان لئلا يحرم من الحقوق المدنية وإنشاء التصرفات القولية المختلفة .
ويشترط أن يكون القاضي عالماً باشارة الأخرس , حتى يترتب عليها آثارها القانونية إذا كان الأخرس مدعياً أو مدعى عليه , فإن لم يكن عارفاً بها استعملها ممن يعرفها من أصدقائه , وجيرانه واخوانه فيترجم له إشارته حتى يحيط به علماً , وينبغي أن يكون المترجم عدلاً , وتعتبر إشارة الأخرس ولو كان قادراً على الكتابة لأن كلاً منها حجة معتبرة , هذا وإن إشارة الأخرس قائمة مقام كلامه في جميع العقود والتصرفات ما عدا الحدود والشهادة , لأن الحدود تدرأ بالشبهات , ولفظ ( الشهادة ) لا يتحقق منه , وأما إشارة معتقل اللسان - وهو الذي يحتبس لسانه عن الكلام ولا يقدر عليه - فلا يعتبر إلا إذا امتدت عقلته , وقدر مدتها بعض فقهاء الحنفية إذا امتدت بسنة 

من تطبيقات القاعدة الخامسة والتسعون : 
نصت المادة 174 من المجلة : ينعقد البيع بالإشارة المعروفة للأخرس .
وأما الإشارة من الناطق فلا ينعقد بها البيع لأن الإشارة لا تعتبر بحقة .
نصت المادة 1752من المجلة : تعتبر يمين الأخرس ونكوله عن اليمين بإشارته المعهودة .
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

> هانت ، اقتربنا من النهاية : )  .
> 
> بارك الله فيك وكتب الله لك الأجر  .


*جزاكم الله خير وجميع الإخوة*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة السادسة والتسعون :  المرء مؤاخذ بإقراره 

وفي ضوء ما ذكرناه عن الإقرار 1 يتضح المعنى المقصود من القاعدة , وهذا المعنى هو أن المُقِر يؤاخذ بموجب إقراره ويطالب بما أقر به إذا ما توافرت شروط صحة الإقرار .

من تطبيقات القاعدة السادسة والتسعون : 2* 

*1 - ذكر المؤلف عدة نقاط متعلقة بالقاعدة قبل شرح معنى القاعدة وهي على النحو التالي : [ تعريف الإقرار وتكييفه - الإقرار حجة على المقر - حكم الإقرار - شروط صحة الإقرار ] وللإختصار لم أذكرها , فمن أراد الاستزاده فعليه مراجعة الكتاب .

2 - لم يذكر المؤلف تطبيقات على القاعدة .*
*يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة السابعة والتسعون :  المواعيد بصور التعليق تكون لازمة 

جاء في المادة 84 من المجلة التي ذكرت فيها القاعدة ما يلي : المواعيد إذا اكتست بصور من التعليق تكون لازمة , مثلاً لو قال رجل لآخر بع هذا الشيء لفلان وإن لم يعطك ثمنه فأنا أعطيه لك فلم يعطه المشتري الثمن لزم على الرجل أداء الثمن المذكور بناء على وعده المعلق .
وقد جاء في شرحها : لا يلزم الوفاء بالوعد المجرد فلو أمر رجل غيره بأن يؤدي دينه عنه فوعده المأمور بذلك ثم امتنع من تأدية الدين لا يجبر على الأداء , وكذا لو قال الرجل بع مالك من فلان وأنا أدفع لك الثمن لا يلزمه شيء لأن هذا وعد مجرد , ولكن لو علق بحصول شيء أو عدمه لزم الوفاء بالوعد كما في المثال الوارد في متن المادة لأن المواعيد إذا اكتست صور التعليق تصير لازمة .

من تطبيقات القاعدة السابعة والتسعون : 
جاء في المادة 623 من المجلة : تصح الكفالة بالوعد المعلق أيضاً مثلاً لو قال : إن لم يعطك فلان دينك فأنا أعطيكه كان ذلك كفاله , فلو طالب الدائن المديون بحقه ولم يعطه كان له أن يطالب الكفيل . 
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة الثامنة والتسعون :  الوصف في الحاضر لغو 

إذا كان موضوع العقد أو التصرف حاضراً أي موجوداً في مجلس العقد ومشار إليه , فقد حصل تعريفه بالإشارة بما فيه الكفاية من التعريف , فلا حاجة لتعريفه بالوصف , فإذا عرف به كان هذا الوصف لغواً أي ساقط الاعتبار لأن المقصود من الوصف التعرف وإزالة الاشتباه وقد حصل من ذلك بالإشارة إليه ما هو أعلى أبلغ مما يمكن الحصول عليه بالوصف , فإذا وجدت الإشارة يلغو معها ما دونها من الوصف الذي يقلل الإشتباه , ولا يقطعه , وهذا إذا كان المشار إليه من جنس الموصوف كما لو أراد البائع بيع فرس أشهب - أشقر بصفره - حاضر في مجلس العقد وقال في إيجابه : بعتك هذا الفرس الأدهم , فقبل المشتري صح البيع ولغا وصف الأدهم , وأما إذا كان من غير جنسه المذكور في إيجابه فلا عبرة للإشارة بل للتسمية والوصف , كما لو باع فصاً حاضراً وأشار إليه على أنه ياقوت فإذا هو زجاج لا ينعقد البيع .
وأما إذا لم توجد الإشارة بل كان التعريف بالتسمية والوصف فقط فإن الوصف معتبر حينئذ كما لو باع فرساً غائباً وذكر أنه أشهب والحال أنه أدهم لا ينعقد البيع لازماً بل موقوفاً على رضا المشتري .

من تطبيقات القاعدة الثامنة والتسعون : 
المادة 310 من المجلة نصت على أنه : إذا باع مالاً بوصف مرغوب فظهر المبيع خالياً من ذلك الوصف كان المشتري مخيراً , إن شاء فسخ البيع وإن شاء أخذه بجميع الثمن المسمى , ويسمى هذا الخيار خيار الوصف .
مثلاً لو باع بقرة على أنها حلوب فظهرت غير حلوب يكون المشتري مخيراً , وكذا لو باع فصاً ليلاً على أنه ياقوت أحمر فظهر أنه أصفر يخير المشتري , أي إن شاء فسخ البيع وإن شاء أخذه .
يتبع بحول الله تعالى وقوته*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة التاسعة والتسعون :  للأكثر حكم الكل 

هذه القاعدة تتفق ومنهج الشريعة الإسلامية في إرادة اليسر بالمكلفين ورفع الحرج عنهم , لأنها تعني أن من يقوم بالأكثر مما كلف به سقط عنه ما كلف به إذا لم يعارضه نص صريح كما في صيام شهر رمضان كله فلا يقوم صيام أكثره مقام صيامه كله .

من تطبيقات القاعدة التاسعة والتسعون : قال العلامة تقي الدين الحصني الشافعي في مسألة الحرير للرجال إذا اختلط بغيره - إذا رُكِّبَ الحرير مع غيره - مما يباح استعماله كالكتان وغيره , ما حكمه ؟ قال : ننظر , إذا كان الأغلب الحرير حرم , وإذا كان الأغلب غيره حلّ تغليباً لجانب الأكثر إذ الكثرة من أسباب الترجيح .
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## شرياس

*شرح القاعدة المئة :  المجهول في الشريعة كالمعدوم والمعجوز عنه 

هذه القاعدة لها صلة برفع الحرج ودفع المشقة وإرادة الشرع التيسير على المكلفين والمعنى أن الذي نجهله ونعجز عن معرفته أو عن وجوده فهو بمزلة المعدوم .

من تطبيقات القاعدة المئة : 
لو مات رجل ولم يعرف له وارث صرف ماله في مصالح المسلمين , وإن كان في نفس الأمر له وارث غير معروف لو تبين لوجب تسليم ماله إليه .
والمال الذي لا نعرف مالكه يسقط عنا وجوب رده إليه فينصرف في مصالح المسلمين , وهذا الأصل عام في كل ما جهل مالكه بحيث تعذر رده إليه كالغصوب والعواري والودائع تصرف هذه الأموال كلها في مصالح المسلمين .

تمَّ بحمد الله تعالى وفضله ومنته فالحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات*

----------


## عبدالرحمن الناصر

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك .

نتمنى من الإخوة جمعها في وورد .

----------


## ابو القعقاع

جزيت خيرا ونفع الله بك وجعل هذا المجهود المبارك في ميزان حسناتك وشكرالله لك ولاحرمت الأجرآمين

----------


## شرياس

> بارك الله فيك ونفع بك .
> 
> نتمنى من الإخوة جمعها في وورد .


*وفيك بارك ونفع 
نتمنى من الإخوة ذلك حتى تعم الفائدة*

----------


## شرياس

> جزيت خيرا ونفع الله بك وجعل هذا المجهود المبارك في ميزان حسناتك وشكرالله لك ولاحرمت الأجرآمين


جزاكم الله خير ونفع بكم وبجميع الإخوة

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله عنا كل خير أستاذ  شرياس و رفعك ربي قدرا و لا حرمك الاجر و الثواب

----------


## امه العزيز الغفار

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

مجهود تشكر عليه ، موضوعك هذا مفيد للغايـة ، جزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## ساعي

جزاك الله خيراً أيها الأخ الفاضل 
وهذا الرابط للتحميل ...... أرجو من الإخوة إعادة تحميله في المجلس لأنه لم تصلح معي المرفقات
ولا أدري لماذا فرفعته على موقع متخصص ...

من هنا : 
http://up5.m5zn.com/b441807pr91w/100.zip.htm

----------


## عبدالرحمن

جزاك الله خير ونفع بك

----------

